# REVIEW: Purity Audio K.I.C.A.S. Caliente home headphone amp - updated with comments on regular KICAS



## Skylab

I received a PM from Oriel Mendelovitz, who is the founder of Purity Audio, asking me if I would like to review his K.I.C.A.S. headphone amp. It looked to be an attractively made amp, and being a discreet design and not using op-amps, it seemed to be value-priced, so I decided to give it a listen. Information can be found here: Purity Audio

 The amp is pretty simple – one set of RCA inputs, one ¼ headphone output. It lives in an attractive but not overly fancy metal black case. It uses an outboard “wall wart” power supply, which, all things being equal, I prefer not to see. But the amp is really excellent sounding, and so I ended up being able to forget all about that small issue.

 Oriel specifically asked me to use a high end source to test the KICAS. So I used my Denon SACD player in addition to my normal iMod >VCap dock set-up. I also briefly used my analog rig. Headphones used were primarily the Denon D5000, with short stints with all of my other home headphones (see sig).


 First, a glamour shot:









 The short story here is that the KICAS sounds TERRIFIC. It’s incredibly enjoyable to listen to. It’s highly transparent, very detailed without being bright, and really eminently musical. The mids are nice and lush but still VERY transparent. The midrange on this amp is actually a real joy. I was very impressed. It may be important to note that my KICAS was the “Caliente” version, which is supposedly “tube-like” in its voicing. I don’t think it quite sounds like a tube amp, but it definitely has a really enjoyable midrange presentation. Female vocals were incredibly well served. Sharon den Adel’s haunting vocals from Within Temptation’s “”Jillian” were spine-tingling.

 That album also has some very deep bass on it, and the KICAS really DOES kick ass down deep. It has very controlled, VERY deep bass. I mean really wicked deep bass. Honestly, no amp I have ever heard rivaled the bass I could get from the D5000’s like the KICAS. It bettered even the Blue Circle SBH and Meier Audio Opera in this regard! I was stunned. The CONTROL that the KICAS exerted over the D5000 and DX1000 was really something to hear. Highly impressive.

 On top, the amp is detailed but not at all bright. It may lack just the tiniest bit of top end air and extension versus the Blue Circle SBH, but this never detracted from the music at all, and in some cases I am sure would be a benefit. The KICAS was clean as a whistle too, with no treble grain. The cool instrumentation at the beginning of Jerry Garcia and David Grisman’s take on “Sitting Here in Limbo” was very well rendered.

 The soundstaging was very good, but here it was not the equal of the SBH. The soundstage was enjoyable, stable, and believable, but it wasn’t as deep or wide as the SBH or my better tube amps. Nonetheless, it was engaging and convincing. That is wasn’t better than my amps costing 2-3 times as much is no embarrassment! Its soundstaging was certainly quite good. This is where perhaps the extra money does buy better performance.

 In addition to the SBH, I also compared it to the Travagan’s White, While the White is very good indeed, has more features and is $100 less in price, The KICAS delivers better sound. The KICAS simply sounds “higher end”, in all of the good ways – more detailed AND smoother, and with an overall higher level of transparency and musicality. This isn’t to take away from the White – it’s a very nice little headamp and has a nice built-in DAC. But the KICAS Caliente is a level above.

 In spite of the maker’s description of the Caliente as tube-like in its sound, I found it only a touch warm of neutral, and this was very welcome, and never at the expense of transparency or believability. I basically consider the amp to be neutral, but it certainly isn’t bright. Anyone with slightly bright headphones would be wise to get the Caliente version – if you have super-warm headphones already, I would advise sticking with the regular KICAS.

 While the KICAS has plenty of gain, it did not have so much that the volume control was unusable, like many amps, and I found this to be a huge plus. I could actually use the first half of the volume control. It has no issue driving any of my headphones though, including the 600 ohm Beyers.

 So what do we have here? We have a $399 solid state home headphone amp that proves once and for all that you can get a good home amp for not much more (or in some cases less!) than a portable amp, that delivers much better performance, and in fact delivers performance that rivals much more expensive amps. The KICAS Caliente is incredibly easy to recommend, and in fact, is such an easy recommendation it’s hard to be enthusiastic enough about it. This level of performance for the money is really a pleasure. Nice job, Purity Audio!

*UPDATE: auditioning of KICAS non-Caliente (regular) version*

 Oriel at Purity Audio was nice enough to send me a regular KICAS (non-Caliente version) to audition. The plan was to compare it to the Caliente side-by-side, but this was not to be, as unfortunately I loaned my Caliente to another head-fier who has vanished with my amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did spend some time listening to the regular KICAS, though, and from memory I will say that I was quite surprised that it sounds much more similar to the Caliente than I expected. The regular KICAS is still very smooth, nicely detailed, with an a very neutral, even sound. It is neither bright, nor bass-deficient. Just as I found the Caliente not to be overly warm, I do not find the KICAS to be overly lean, or even lean at all. It's smooth and pleasant to listen to. 

 In almost every way the KICAS and Caliente sound very, very similar. Without being able to do a direct comparison it's almost impossible to define exactly how much difference there is, as I am certain that the difference between the two is quite subtle. If one has slightly lean headphones, it makes sense to get the Caliente, and conversely the regular KICAS would be the way to go if one has warm-ish headphones. But in neither case is either Purity Audio amp so colored that matching is all that critical. I enjoyed both versions with all the headphones I tried.


----------



## jamato8

Nice review. So you got the shot of the glamor, so where is the gore and guts? :^)


----------



## achristilaw

That's what People have been screaming for, a descent entry level discrete Solid-State design that delivers where it counts. Excellent review and perceptions as always Skylab!! Thanks from all of us!! And yes I would like a peek under the hood also, I know Jam does.


----------



## 92135011

wonder how it compares to their other amp, the normal KICAS


----------



## ephrank

I wonder how the K701s will sound with this amp...


----------



## NoPants

Seconding that request for the innards =)


----------



## Skylab

Thanks guys! I will try to take some internal pics later...


----------



## sbulack

Skylab,
 How would you compare the KICAS Caliente to stationary amps of comparable price, like the Meier Arietta or the 2007 Micro Amp?


----------



## Jon L

Internal Pics, puleezee.

 "Power Supply: class 2 - unregulated, 12VDC, 0.6 to 1.0 A input."

 I'll bet a better PS will transform that amp. 12VDC battery or linear PS are a plenty out there..


----------



## jamato8

So what type of circuit does it use? All discrete, opamp, combo?


----------



## NelsonVandal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *achristilaw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's what People have been screaming for, a descent entry level discrete Solid-State design that delivers where it counts._

 

Yes, that's what I've been whining about for a long time. An amp like this can be made portable. I have an all discrete current feedback amp running in my pocket. I like the sound of it better than any monolithic opamp based amp I've built. It doesen't sound (much) better if I increase the voltage supply. I think it's more the simplicity, no capacitors in the signal chain, class A operation and high quality transistors that does it. One could for instance build a battery powered Gilmore lite, JISBOS, discrete opamp or whatever in a pocket sized enclosure.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab,
 How would you compare the KICAS Caliente to stationary amps of comparable price, like the Meier Arietta or the 2007 Micro Amp?_

 

The Meier Arietta impressed me as being a VERY good amp when i had one to review, especially for the money. I no longer have it on hand, so a direct comparison isn't possible. But from memory, I'd say the Caliente is a step up from the Arietta in terms of the combination of resolution and detail. Both are exceptionally smooth, but the Caliente has that enticing combination of being smooth and just a touch warm but still having plenty of detail and resolution.

 These are the two best sub $500 SS headamps I have heard, but the nod does go to the KICAS. 

 I have never heard the 2007 MicroAmp.


----------



## tbonner1

This IS what we have been waiting for:

 1-Discrete output for $399 vs. $899 for a Headamp GS-1.

 2-One of the biggest complaints is that the GS-1 sounds too clinical/solid state. This may work for warm headphones such as the Senn 600 but results in a sterile sound for sharper headphones such as the AKG 701's. For us tube lovers we have the option of getting the KICAS in a standard or a warmer version.

 Gee Skylab, deeper bass than the mighty Opera (which is one of the best in this regard)?

 Mine will be here next week.


----------



## gyrodec

tbonner1 - funniest avatar in the history of the internet.

 On topic - This amp might be just what I need. Waiting eagerly for the internal shots.


----------



## MoNelly

Excellent review. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gyrodec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Waiting eagerly for the internal shots._

 

X2

 Plus, I second the request for someone's take on this amp with the AKG K701s.


----------



## Nirmalanow

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jon L* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Internal Pics, puleezee.

 "Power Supply: class 2 - unregulated, 12VDC, 0.6 to 1.0 A input."

 I'll bet a better PS will transform that amp. 12VDC battery or linear PS are a plenty out there.._

 

I also would like to hear how this works with a battery power supply. Maybe Purity could offer one.


----------



## Jon L

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nirmalanow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also would like to hear how this works with a battery power supply. Maybe Purity could offer one._

 

I also wonder how difficult it would be to have a switch to turn on/off the "Caliente" function, as it seems to be a bass boost function?


----------



## jamato8

So what is the current draw of the amp? This would be a good indication if a battery source would be reasonable. I may have missed this but what are the measurements of the amp.?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I may have missed this but what are the measurements of the amp.?_

 

Dimensions: 17cm (6.5") wide x 16.5cm (6.25") deep x 5cm (2") high


----------



## omendelovitz

deleted to beat the mods to it - sorry mods, I won't post in this thread any longer...


----------



## jamato8

I don't think that SLA's are the best way to go. I have used them a lot and find that they are only suitable in a few areas of audio, imo. I used a good one for a constant current source on a preamp then as a bias supply and didn't like the results. I find other batteries work batteries sound better. It can be helped with good caps after the battery though. It would be interesting to have a fully discrete portable but then there are excellent portables now that aren't.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omendelovitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We've flirted with a portable design roughly the size of a PINT amp with good success (only trade off is soundstage and battery life); we're also trying to make a portable design that would fit the standard Hammond case used by so many portable amp makers (Practical Devices, Xin, et. al), but are hampered by the immense cost of such a unit (selling price of $400-$500 w/o a DAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)._

 

If it sounds as good as a LISA or an iQube or even better, I don't see why people wouldn't buy it for that price within that price range, especially with the size, as you said, being pint. But yeah, this is just my own personal opinion.


----------



## Drag0n

Skylab,...How does it sound compared to the Lisa?


----------



## ephrank

Hi Skylab, do you have any pics of the guts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? I'd like to know if its 2-channels or 3-channels active ground design.


----------



## Skylab

Here are some pics of the guts. This is not an easy amp to take apart, at least for me...


----------



## Drag0n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Drag0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab,...How does it sound compared to the Lisa?_


----------



## Skylab

I haven't had the Lisa for a while, so a comparison is tough. From memory, the Caliente would get the nod for overall smoothness, and for bass authority and definition, as well as for having a slightly more balanced treble. But again, I am unable to directly compare them.


----------



## sbulack

NM - please feel free to delete this post.


----------



## sbulack

I found it very useful to have available in this thread the current draw information on the K.I.C.A.S. Caliente. I emailed omendelovitz and asked him for it. This is his reply to my question:

 "Anyway, the minimum current draw is 0.4A on the amp; the average draw runs up to 0.6A. She is a low power system, (about 6W power draw, on avg). I keep my unit on constantly to keep her fresh - saves me from waiting for the capacitors to warm up."


----------



## sbulack

I've never seen the insides of an all-discrete amp before. What are those four white, rectangular box-shaped structures? Also, since it appears that the electronic components on the PCB are all in symmetrically-placed, mirror-image pairs, I take it that this is a two-channel design?


----------



## Skylab

The white things are a type of capacitor if I am not mistaken. And I also believe that any discrete design will have to be two channel like that if it wants to be a stereo amp


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Vs the Gilmore Lite? Both sell for the same price now, at 399$.


----------



## Drag0n

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't had the Lisa for a while, so a comparison is tough. From memory, the Caliente would get the nod for overall smoothness, and for bass authority and definition, as well as for having a slightly more balanced treble. But again, I am unable to directly compare them._

 

Oh ok, i thought you still had the Lisa,..thanks.


----------



## oicdn

I read this a bit earlier when it was only one page, but didn't have a chance to respond.

 Have you heard any DIY offerings? Even a PPAv2 or of the like? I'm curious as to how they would compare seeing as they're roughly in the same price ballpark. Have you heard a B22? I'm currently waiting to source a faceplate/enclosure before I get my builder to build it for me, but I'm curious how this amp stacks against some of the DIY variants as it appears to be a very good deal! I'm having a hard time now buying any amp commercially produced as it just doesn't seem to be as great a deal anymore...I'm now on the darkside, lol.


----------



## Skylab

Hi Nate. I had a PPAv2 with Steps a while back, and there is no doubt in my mind that the KICAS is better. I have not heard a B22 though.


----------



## Dobro

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jilgiljongiljing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Vs the Gilmore Lite? Both sell for the same price now, at 399$._

 

Also curious about this.


----------



## Skylab

That I personally cannot help with. I did have a GLite in for review about a year ago, but that was far too long ago to recall anything meaningful since I only had the amp for about a week.


----------



## Asr

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've never seen the insides of an all-discrete amp before. What are those four white, rectangular box-shaped structures? Also, since it appears that the electronic components on the PCB are all in symmetrically-placed, mirror-image pairs, I take it that this is a two-channel design?_

 

The white box-shaped parts are relays. Edit: I see the Dynalo also uses relays, scratch what I previously wrote. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most amps are two-channel designs. The fact the layout is symmetric doesn't have that much significance. Well it does mean the amp is lower-noise than it would be otherwise, and channel separation better too, but other than that, not much significance.


----------



## dcpoor

wonder how this compares to the little dot mark V that's in the same price range.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The white box-shaped parts are relays. Edit: I see the Dynalo also uses relays, scratch what I previously wrote. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ...The fact the layout is symmetric doesn't have that much significance. Well it does mean the amp is lower-noise than it would be otherwise, and channel separation better too, but other than that, not much significance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

To Asr and Skylab:
 Thank you to both of you for the information you've shared in response to my thinking-"out-loud" question. Relays... hmmm, in all my readings in the public threads where the design, layout, performance of a few DIY opamp-based amps were discussed, I don't remember "relays" coming up. But in several all-discrete amps, there are relays. Looks like I've got some more reading to do. Very instructive, and very helpful! Thanks so much for the help!

 See?? THIS is why I keep coming back to Head-Fi!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Asr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The white box-shaped parts are relays. Edit: I see the Dynalo also uses relays, scratch what I previously wrote. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

Actually, as I thought, they are caps, not relays. I confirmed this with Purity Audio. Their use in the circuit is not something they want to reveal


----------



## mypasswordis

As Skylab said, they are definitely caps. Just read the text on them, the capacitance (.47uF) and tolerance (10%) are listed. I'm not sure what relays would be used for in an actual amp circuit.


----------



## Asr

Oops, so they are, I didn't look at the pics that closely. The wide-angle shots make them look like relays.


----------



## n_maher

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oicdn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you heard a B22? I'm currently waiting to source a faceplate/enclosure before I get my builder to build it for me, but I'm curious how this amp stacks against some of the DIY variants as it appears to be a very good deal!_

 

Given your current $$ troubles do you really feel it's wise to be spending what must be a fairly decent sum of money on another headphone amp?


----------



## oicdn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n_maher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Given your current $$ troubles do you really feel it's wise to be spending what must be a fairly decent sum of money on another headphone amp?_

 

That was before the check finally got deposited...and before the check today...and the tips I just took home. Thanks for caring though...much appreciated.


----------



## Skylab

I, too, prefer chassis-mounted plugs.

 But hey, the amp makers have to make money! They are not a charity. And $399 is not a lot of money for an amp that sounds as good as this one.


----------



## LoweArt

Thanks for another great review Skylab. 

 I have been too busy with work lately and haven't been following the discussions here much of late. Then I come in today to have a look around and spotted this thread and now my wallet is "twitching" for no apparent reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 I see that the KICAS Caliente is available in RED too !


----------



## sbulack

I'm currently burning in a Headroom 2007 Micro Amp and a Meier Arietta to evaluate each for a new rig I'm putting together (for which I'm currently using a TTVJ Portable Millett Hybrid Amp I already own). After reading Skylab's description of the sound from the KICAS Caliente, I ordered one, and I'm expecting to receive it this coming week as well. I think this will be a very interesting and, at the end, satisfying evaluation. Maybe it is NOT for nothing that Skylab's impressions of the Caliente are making our wallet's twitch. (sigh) Sorry about our wallets. Well, depending on what I hear, maybe not TOO sorry.


----------



## eeerie1

Definitely keep us posted!


----------



## 92135011

the power supply is 12VDC. maybe it's possible to upgrade the power supply?


----------



## ephrank

I think a DIY PSU like the sigma11 should improve the sound a lot.


----------



## eeerie1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dcpoor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wonder how this compares to the little dot mark V that's in the same price range. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

x2


----------



## Skylab

That comparison isn't likely until there are more KICAS owners...finding someone with both of those amps seems a bit unlikely, and I have never heard the Mark V...


----------



## s1rrah

So has anyone else listened to this amp?

 I'm dieing to hear some other folks opinions as I'm interested in buying one.

 Post some thoughts folks.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *s1rrah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So has anyone else listened to this amp?
 I'm dieing to hear some other folks opinions as I'm interested in buying one.
 Post some thoughts folks._

 

I bought a KICAS Caliente, and it is still burning in, so I cannot comment on what its final sound will be yet. So far, however, it excels at presenting a transparent, effortless sound with realistic soundstage (width and depth) and enviable dynamic range. It presents the timbre and texture of each musical voice highly competently, and human voice through it sounds compellingly present and real. It is a very competent amp which puts me in full contact with all of my music, across a broad range of genres. More often than not, a "quick check-in" to see how the burn-in is progressing turns into over an hour of highly engaging listening. So far, I've been using it exclusively with HD650 phones. Once the burn-in is finished, I'll be trying it with a broader variety of phones: various full-sized, buds and IEMs.


----------



## Loftprojection

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought a KICAS Caliente, and it is still burning in, so I cannot comment on what its final sound will be yet. So far, however, it excels at presenting a transparent, effortless sound with realistic soundstage (width and depth) and enviable dynamic range. It presents the timbre and texture of each musical voice highly competently, and human voice through it sounds compellingly present and real. It is a very competent amp which puts me in full contact with all of my music, across a broad range of genres. More often than not, a "quick check-in" to see how the burn-in is progressing turns into over an hour of highly engaging listening. So far, I've been using it exclusively with HD650 phones. Once the burn-in is finished, I'll be trying it with a broader variety of phones: various full-sized, buds and IEMs._

 

Hey sbulack, I see in your sig that you have a TTVJ Millett and I personally love the sound out of this little amp. I'd be quite curious to know what you think between those two amps...


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Loftprojection* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey sbulack, I see in your sig that you have a TTVJ Millett and I personally love the sound out of this little amp. I'd be quite curious to know what you think between those two amps..._

 

I, too, love the sound out of the TTVJ Portable Millett. When the Caliente has come into its full and final sound, I'll give them a good comparison and let you know what I hear. It's too bad that I'm limited to listening to them with only my own ears. Hmmmm ..... interchangeable (or tunable) ears ..... Hmmmm .....


----------



## Vaughn

X2 on everything sbulack has said...
 +
 I will also second everything Skylab said about this amps control and extension in the bass range.

 I have had a Caliente for about four days and have had the opportunity to listen to it for about 10 hours, with a limited number of phones, but it is very impressive so far. I am already thinking about doing a power supply upgrade


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vaughn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... I am already thinking about doing a power supply upgrade
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I, too, am thinking about avenues by which I might acquire a 12V STEPS or Sigma22 that is beefy enough to provide abundant, clean power for this amp. Not that the present performance of the Caliente with the supplied PSU is noticeably lacking in any way that detracts from my full enjoyment - it's more in the interest of seeing just HOW good it can sound. Nothing exceeds like excess


----------



## Skylab

I'd be interested in how that sounds as well


----------



## chzplz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gyrodec* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_tbonner1 - funniest avatar in the history of the internet.

 On topic - This amp might be just what I need. Waiting eagerly for the internal shots._

 

I just came across this, and have to say re: avatar x10. Tbonner, when you write your will, please leave your avatar to me.

 To make this post less gratuitous, re: Caliente-- Sky, other than the deep bass, how does the caliente compare to the opera? Any more post-burn thoughts by Caliente owners?

 Ira


----------



## Blueiz

Anxiously awaiting further impressions....


----------



## Skylab

My impressions of the Caliente continue to be very, very favorable. Really enjoyable amp.

 Also, tbonner seemed to basically agree with me: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...lifier-336473/


----------



## Skylab

I brought the KICAS to the Chicago Mini-meet today, and it seemed to impress a few people as to how good is sounded. Always nice to watch people get pleasantly surprised by something


----------



## audible

Skylab, thanks for your contributions!

 Did anyone at the Chicago mini-meet test the Caliente with 701's? If so, what was their impression?


----------



## Skylab

There was a pair of 701's at the meet but I'm not sure if anyone tried that combo.


----------



## Aura

I was able to spend a little bit of time with the Caliente (using my DX1000) at the Chicago meet yesterday. I am very glad that Rob brought it with him. I preferred it to several other amps I also listened to.

 The most striking aspect of the KICAS is that it actually sounds less like a solid-state than any other solid-state amp I have yet heard. For tube users and fans, this is extremely favorable. If I ever find the urge to grab another solid-state, I would have to put the Caliente right at the top based simply on the unique presence it provides. I could tell that I was not listening to tubes, but it did not feel lifeless, which is often what I experience when I demo s/s amps (an unfortunate side-effect of becoming an owner of tubes it seems).

 But yeah, big thumbs-up from me if you are considering this amp.


----------



## audible

At this price point, does it outclass other comparable tube amps?


----------



## Mikha

Its interesting is it better than Little Dot MK V with Denon D2000 or other low impedance phones? Any comparisons with other similar by price models?


----------



## Gradofan2

How is it with both... Denons... as well as... Senns.

 Does it have enough power (current and voltage) to drive both with ease - with great control of the bass and highs of the Denons... and... driving the Senns to their utmost in speed, clarity and detail?

 Not... just "enough power"... but "massive power." 

 Both phones need that.

 For some reason... the KICAS' rather "modest" power specs... leave me "a doubting Thomas."


----------



## s1rrah

*@KICAS builders:*

 Can you mail me a demo unit for a week to compare to my Stello HP100?

 If I like it more than my current standby amp (which I very much love), I _swear by my feedback thread_ to buy it!






 Yes.

 That was a shameless attempt at garnering a free demo of a ever more alluring amp.

 Chalk it up to my trusting "Aura's" _(Bryan's)_ ear ...






 (otherwise ... gratuitous bump!)


----------



## Gradofan2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *s1rrah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*@KICAS builders:*

 Can you mail me a demo unit for a week to compare to my Stello HP100?

 If I like it more than my current standby amp (which I very much love), I swear by my feedback thread to buy it!






 Yes.

 That was a shameless attempt at garnering a free demo of a ever more alluring amp.

 Chalk it up to my trusting "Aura's" (Bryan's) ear ...






 (otherwise ... gratuitous bump!)_

 


 I think they offer a 2 week "satisfaction guarantee" - right? 

 Seems like that's pretty close to a "free demo."


----------



## Skylab

GradoFan2, it has MORE than enough power for Denons. I haven't tried it with Senns. 

 S1rrah, if you email Purity Audio I think you can get on a list for a loaner.


----------



## digger945

Skylab, having read both your Beta 22 review as well as this review of the Caliente, and having listened to your Caliente with your own Denons, how far behind the Beta is the Caliente really. Say the Beta is a 10 overall, would the Caliente be an 8, without too many specifics involved, just overall. BTW, I really liked listening to your Caliente at the meet, it was very addictive.


----------



## Skylab

The Caliente really is a nice amp, isn't it? I'd say if the beta 22 is a 10, the KICAS is a 7.5, which is giving it very high marks indeed.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Caliente really is a nice amp, isn't it? I'd say if the beta 22 is a 10, the KICAS is a 7.5, which is giving it very high marks indeed._

 

I'm not gonna ask you to rank other amps, or it will go on forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 What would help more is to know (1) what would be the lowest score on a scale of 10 that you personally can still enjoy, and (2) name one amp that earns that minimum acceptability score?


----------



## XXII

Skylab, so besides the bass, how does the Opera compare with the Caliente?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not gonna ask you to rank other amps, or it will go on forever. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What would help more is to know (1) what would be the lowest score on a scale of 10 that you personally can still enjoy, and (2) name one amp that earns that minimum acceptability score?_

 

Sorry Larry, but I can't do that - that wasn't the question I was asked. I did NOT say I thought the Beta 22 was a 10 in absolute terms. I was just asked that if it WERE a 10, what would the Caliente be? If I were to try (and as you point out, it's far too much work) to come up with a ranking scale for all my amps, then my answer would be different, since I prefer the SinglePower Extreme and MPX3 over the Beta 22, so it can't be a 10 in that case.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *XXII* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab, so besides the bass, how does the Opera compare with the Caliente?_

 

The Opera is a little more refined sounding, and a little higher resolution, IIRC. It also has more features (crossfeed, multiple gain settings, multiple inputs, etc). But the Caliente is remarkably close in performance for the price, and as such represents an exceptional value.


----------



## Gradofan2

Your ranking is helpful...

 1. Extreme
 2. MPX3 
 3. DV337
 4. ..., ..., ...
 5 Caliente

 Or... whatever your ranking may be.

 I understand - It may be a good SS amp... but... no one should expect it will quite measure up to the capabilities of the tube amps noted. 

 Is that about it?


----------



## Skylab

OK, of the amps I own at the moment:

 1. SP Extreme
 2. SP MPX3
 3. DV 337
 4. Decware CSP-2
 5. Blue Circle SBH
 6. Ming-Da MC 84-C
 7. KICAS Caliente
 8. DV 336SE
 9. Travagan's White
 10. TNS Sweet 2

 But I have confessed my predilection for tubes


----------



## digger945

I didn't mean to insinuate that I thought the Beta 22 was a 10, I was just using that number as a frame of reference only. All ears being different, someone could possibly regard the Beta as thier favorite amp, possibly.
 What suprised me about the Caliente was how effortlessly it performed on the low end with my music, even with my almost stock D2k's.


----------



## nick20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, of the amps I own at the moment:

 1. SP Extreme
 2. SP MPX3
 3. DV 337
 4. Decware CSP-2
 5. Blue Circle SBH
 6. Ming-Da MC 84-C
 7. KICAS Caliente
 8. DV 336SE
 9. Travagan's White
 10. TNS Sweet 2

 But I have confessed my predilection for tubes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Rob, where would the Opera fit in, if you still had it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 -Nick


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nick20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Rob, where would the Opera fit in, if you still had it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 -Nick_

 

Below the Blue Circle and above the Ming-Da.


----------



## malldian

Then per price that places the KICAS very high up relative to other amps?


----------



## Skylab

Yes, I believe the KICAS provides excellent value for the money compared to other home amps I have heard.


----------



## P_1

Skylab is it possible for you to review the Shanling PH100 next? The KICAS/Caliente and the Shanling PH100 seem to be the most promising "budget" amps.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *P_1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab is it possible for you to review the Shanling PH100 next? The KICAS/Caliente and the Shanling PH100 seem to be the most promising "budget" amps._

 


 Sure, if someone wants to loan me one


----------



## Hatmann

Skylab,

 How would the Caliente compare to the current generation of Headroom amps?

 Not stupid expensive stuff, like the balanced amps, but something decent, with the Max module?
 Not feature for feature, but how would the Caliente compare in sound quality?

 Thanks,

 -- Hatmann


----------



## dcpoor

someone loan him a little dot mk V too.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hatmann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab,

 How would the Caliente compare to the current generation of Headroom amps?

 Not stupid expensive stuff, like the balanced amps, but something decent, with the Max module?
 Not feature for feature, but how would the Caliente compare in sound quality?

 Thanks,

 -- Hatmann_

 

Unfortunately I cannot answer this question either, as I have not heard the current generation of Headroom amps.


----------



## malldian

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately I cannot answer this question either, as I have not heard the current generation of Headroom amps._

 

Talk to Tyll maybe you can get one or two. THAT would be very interesting.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Talk to Tyll maybe you can get one or two. THAT would be very interesting._

 

I have asked Tyll for review samples before, and he has not responded to the request, so I assume he has no interest in my reviewing his stuff. Which is fine - I have no lack of things to review


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hatmann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skylab,
 How would the Caliente compare to the current generation of Headroom amps? Not stupid expensive stuff, like the balanced amps, but something decent, with the Max module? Not feature for feature, but how would the Caliente compare in sound quality?
 Thanks,
 -- Hatmann_

 

What I can add to this comparison question does not exactly answer the question as the OP asked it, but it is related, so I'll add it.

 At the same time as I was auditioning the Caliente, I was also auditioning a Headroom 2007 MicroAmp (NOT a desktop with Max Module, NOR a 2007 Ultra Micro Amp - v. equivalent to a Desktop w/ Max Module). I wanted the MicroAmp to sound its best, so I did power it with the Desktop Power Supply($400) which I had already purchased for my 2007 Ultra Micro DAC($700) - which I Love, Love, Love, BTW. I used the Caliente with the PSU that comes with it($???). To me, as a purchaser of a headphone amp, the comparison was between units that cost about the same amount of money and was within my budget (which was originally set to about $200 - $300, but you all know how that goes by now - I congratulate myself on the restraint to NOT include the 2007 Ultra Micro Amp).

 I did a lot of careful A/B listening between the MicroAmp and the Caliente using tracks covering a variety of genres and recording/production quality, and using three sets of headphones for each track (HD650 w/ Equinox Senn cable, ALO Modded SR225 w/ JenaLabs 18AWG cable, stock SE530).

 I'm not in a state of life right now where I can write this all up as a comparative review, so I'll give my conclusion:

 The Micro Amp went back for a refund, and the Caliente has a happy, stable home with me. What drew me to the Caliente was the combination of:
 1) The size, unity and stable definition of the soundstage it presents and the clear definition of the placement of every musical voice within it.
 2) The enviable dynamic range, in which even the faintest musical event is fully formed (spatially and timbrally), and the strongest musical events are presented in their fullness without stepping on other concurrent events or taking on any limitations or (even timbral) distortion (other than that imposed by the recording or production).
 3) The lifelikeness of all musical voices - human, instrumental or otherwise. It can be downright spooky how present people and instruments can sound using this amp in my "Bedside Rig" - in my sig.
 4) This amp produces THE BEST presentation of a variety of styles of Rock and Pop (through HD650's) than any amp I have ever or currently own - From the expansive psychedelic sound of The Verve (A Storm In Heaven), through the Club Sound of Suede (Suede) and on to the much more intimate sound of all of David Bowie's variety of Pop stylings (post-Ziggy Stardust) through his career. The Caliente bests my "main rig" Mapletree for what accounts for a substantial subset of my music collection.
 5) The depth, transparency, well-formedness and amount of bass that is provided by the Caliente is just a sonic delight to my ears. Because of how transparent and well-formed the bass is, it's not too much, even with the "dark" or "prominent bass" of the HD650. With bands like Collide, Within Temptation, Massive Attack, Propellerheads, Bowery Electric or productions from William Orbit, the abundance of gorgeous bass is an aural thrill that I have experienced with no other amp I own or have owned. Given the depth of the bass, I feel it down to the bottoms of my feet. In addition to gorgeous highs and lush, rich lifelike mids that other amps envy, the Caliente provides truly visceral bass - yep, actually felt throughout the viscera. (I edited this is in after I posted - D'OH! - how could I have missed this the first time???)

 I very much LIKED the Micro Amp. There were genre/headphone combos for which the Micro Amp came pretty close to the Caliente (although it never came up to the size or unity/coherence of its soundstage or the sheer width of its dynamic range). Also, where the Caliente is "spookily lifelike", the MicroAmp tends toward the "better-than-life euphonic". Neither is neccessarily better, in my opinion, it is simply the tendency of the presentations of both amps - to my ear/brain. There were also those genres/headphone combos for which the Micro Amp's presentation just "fell apart" - where the Caliente's presentation was at its usual high performance. These all involved the HD650 and SE530 phones - with these same tracks, the HD600 (Cardas Senn Cable) all sounded better, but still a "B" to the Caliente's "A" performance. The tracks were Kathleen Edwards' "Away" from her album "Back To Me", Liz Phair's "Girls Room" from her album WhiteChocolateSpaceEgg (this one was fine on the SE530), The Verve's "Star Sail" from their album "A Storm in Heaven", and an orchestral track "Gigue" from Debussy's "Images Pour Orchestre" played by the NY Philharmonic conducted by Leonard Bernstein (an excellent quality orchestral recording). On the Kathleen Edwards track, her voice and her pluck of the guitar strings have a "twang" to them which seem to throw the amp's presentation of spatial and timbral properties. Her voice took on an annoying, cloying sound and the spatial cues were obscured. Liz Phair's Girls Room sounds as if it were performed in an echoey stall in the girls room of a public school. This resulted in an overly dark, murky and spatially ill-defined presentation of the song by the Micro Amp that I found unpleasant to listen to. In "Star Sail" by The Verve, the expansive sound was presented as cramped and a bit congested with the "Big Bass" and spatial cues getting obscured or lost, and vocals sounding hollow and tunneled rather than celestial. In the Debussy orchestral piece, the amp, with the HD650 and SE530 had difficulties portraying the mixed and contrasting timbres of the instruments, and so timbres at the low and high ends of the dynamic range got lost or distorted to where I found this track frustrating to listen to. Spatial cues within the music were portrayed pretty well, however, for this track. With the same tracks and phones, the Caliente gave the music with all of its complexities an entirely enjoyable and lifelike presentation. A surprising example (to me) of where the Micro Amp worked very well with the HD650 and SE530 was "Jillian" from Within Temptation's album "The Silent Force". A few examples where the portrayal of the music by the Micro Amp with HD650 and SE530 had no issues, and was nicely enjoyable were: "Take Me Home" from Holly Cole's album "Temptation", "Can't Get You Out Of My Head" from Kylie Minogue's album "Fever" and "Heart of the Sunrise" from the Yes album "Fragile".

 I like Headroom as a company VERY MUCH, and I admire Tyll as someone who has contributed to the well-being and growth of our Headphone community while building his own business and company - a real win-win situation. I LOVE, Love, Love my Ultra Micro DAC. I don't know what the outcome would have been if I'd compared to a 2007 Ultra Micro Amp ($700).

 But, back to the apples-to-apples comparison of the Caliente to the 2007 Micro Amp (with the additional support of being powered by the DPS) - the all Class A performance of the Caliente put it well ahead of the "excellent Class A/B" Amp stage and Class A Output Stage performance of the 2007 Micro Amp.

 As everyone on Head-Fi knows, the support from HeadRoom is an enviable legacy for any business to live up to. That refund for the returned MicroAmp? It came quickly and painlessly. HeadRoom is a great company to deal with. Did I mention how much I LOVE my 2007 Ultra Micro DAC and Desktop Power Supply within the last 15 seconds?

 The support, advice and communication that I've received from Oriel at Purity Audio has been first rate - Oriel is "quick on the draw" when it comes to responding to emails, and as informative as it takes to adequately answer the question asked. There have been no issues to resolve with the Caliente (which, to me, is the best kind of issue resolution). I specifically asked Oriel about support for KICAS amps purchased (regular and Caliente versions), regardless of the financial outcome of the Purity Audio venture. I'm paraphrasing his response, but it was very much like -

 Paraphrase "quote":
 Peter and I have been community members on Head-Fi for awhile now, we are now, and intend to be for some time. We enjoy the pursuit of headphone audio, and being a supportive part of a vital headphone community for free, just for the enjoyment of it. We'll surely do it for the folks who put their trust in us by purchasing a product we offer.

 Back to myself and my take on Purity Audio:
 I know what I've personally done to support other Head-Fi members. The time I've taken to answer PM's, post things to public forums, lend or give equipment to other members and shipping at my own expense, yada, yada, yada. And I gladly do it just as part of the enjoyment of a hobby, and to help other folks to enjoy it as well. So, I find it credible what Oriel wrote to me about Peter and he supporting products sold. It's very believable to me because it's what I would do.

 Conclusion: The Caliente represents great value, a BIG bargain compared to the list of stationary amps I own or have owned, is very versatile across genres and phones with different voltage/current demands, and offers THE BEST presentation of a variety of styles of Rock and Pop of any amp that I own or have owned. - Besides the Mapletree in my sig, I HAVE OWNED (and sold off) a PPA w/ Larocco Discrete Buffer and a Rockhopper M^3 with Blackgate power caps and high-bias for max current - both powered by a 24V STEPS PSU. If only the Caliente had been available back in late 2003 when I was buying my first amp (the PPA but without the discrete buffer and powered by a 24V Elpac).

 Well, I get to enjoy a Caliente now.
 ...And they all lived happily ever after.


----------



## Skylab

Nice post sbulack! Thanks!


----------



## digger945

sbulack, does Purity have you on the payroll


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sbulack, does Purity have you on the payroll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am on Purity's "roll" of people who did "pay" full price + shipping to them for an amp. Does that put me on their "pay" "roll"? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 The only benefits that I have received from Purity Audio are those available to everyone who purchases one of their products: enviable sound quality, abundant listening enjoyment, and the pat-yourself-on-the-back satisfaction that comes from making a really good purchasing decision......

 Ok, I'm back. I had to stop typing for a moment there, I was patting myself on the back - it's easier said than done y'know.

 I'm not related to either Peter or Oriel. I don't know either of them, except for reading their posts on Head-Fi.

 I didn't even get a T-shirt that says, "I just bought an amp from Purity Audio and (besides the amp) all I got was this crummy T-shirt!" Oh, well.

 ...No coffee mug, no discount on my next amp purchase, no kickbacks, no Purity Audio calendar, no bumper sticker or key chain, no stock options, no commissions and no bonuses in any form, no "weekly update newsletter", and certainly, no money, no precious/semi-precious materials, no artwork, no real estate, and no verbal or written promisory note of any of the same.

 That probably about covers it.


----------



## Skylab

Another great post sbulack


----------



## digger945

lol!


----------



## malldian

so he gets kickback?!


----------



## digger945

Should at least get a slim jim or some jelly beans.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *malldian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so he gets kickback?!_

 

A brief thought experiment:
 Given all of the things stated NOT to have been received from Purity Audio, AND given the statement of ALL that HAS been received from Purity Audio,
 kickback of WHAT I'm wondering? Is there some form of payment being sent to Purity Audio that one could think might be getting kicked back which is not excluded in the rest of the post? Oriel won't let folks buy a Purity amp with Slim Jims or jelly beans - not even beef jerky or gummi bears - and not even "helium filled" shower curtain rings.

 Ah well, as interesting a thought experiment as that may be, thanks SO much for pointing out that wonderfully whimsical and context-contradicting grammatical possibility. I THINK it's been fixed now. PRETTY sure it's been fixed now. Few more tests ........... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I love this smiley).


----------



## malldian

Relax bud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 indeed!


----------



## sbulack

I've gone back through my listening notes, and I've edited the previous post to provide examples and observations of track/headphone combos which (to me) worked well and not so well with the 2007 Micro Amp.


----------



## digger945

sbulack or Skylab, anything you can add that will push us over the edge to make a purchase from Purity?
 BTW I gotta say thanks to the both of you for posting your thoughts as well as your music selection. Many new tunes I have picked up reading you guys reviews, especially from "Iced Earth" and "Within Temptation".


----------



## Skylab

Both Iced Earth and Within Temptation are terrific. Funny that sbulack and I both used WT's "Jillian" in our reviews


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Both Iced Earth and Within Temptation are terrific. Funny that sbulack and I both used WT's "Jillian" in our reviews 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I notice the "wink" - as you've figured out, not that funny at all, just an awesome track that I couldn't help plucking from your garden. I read your initial review of the Caliente, did some searches in the Music Forum for Within Temptation, where "The Silent Force" was getting strong appreciation. So, I purchased a copy, along with a Caliente to really appreciate it. Listening to that tipped my listening plane to add a few albums from The Gathering (How To Measure a Planet and Mandylion) and to get back into my Collide collection (Chasing The Ghost, Vortex and Beneath The Skin) - then to expand it with some new (to me) material from The Secret Meeting (the Ultrashiver album and two single EPs ShiverX and Shooting Laser Beams). It helps a lot with getting really excited about such music and bands when you've got a listening instrument like the Caliente which displays that awesome bass and percussion with such deep power while not losing any of the beauty, strength or intimacy from any part of the mids or highs in the rest of the performance. "Jillian" is a gorgeous juxtaposition of Epic-Scale Power and unsettlingly Up-Close Intimacy. Just a stunning listen!!! (as he shuffles off to his Rhapsody account and the Music Forum to do some searches on Iced Earth...)


----------



## Skylab

Wow, that is a great list of stuff for me to check out! Thanks!!!

 W/r/t Iced Earth, they have more than a dozen records, but I am really partial to Framing Armagedon, the most recent.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, that is a great list of stuff for me to check out! Thanks!!!

 W/r/t Iced Earth, they have more than a dozen records, but I am really partial to Framing Armagedon, the most recent._

 

Glad to be able to return the favor - and thanks for the Iced Earth album recommendation!!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I'm sorry, but I can't stop thinking about "Spinal Tap" where I hear that music.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sorry, but I can't stop thinking about "Spinal Tap" where I hear that music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That had me laughing out loud. Thanks Larry, I needed that. And it reminds me that, while I really DO value the Caliente for its ability to convey the sheer size and mass of the power of industrial and metal (along with the aching lyrical beauty to be found there), I just as much value its presentation of all of the beautiful timbral subtleties of a single (often woodwind) instrument played as softly as only a really skilled player can make it sing at the opening of an orchestral piece. Even the name "Spinal Tap" for a band is just so funny, let alone the portrayal of the band in that mockumentary. Thanks for that good laugh.

 BTW, Rhapsody has 18 albums for on-demand play by Iced Earth. I immediately fell in love with "Framing Armageddon", "The Melancholy EP" and "Iced Earth" (the 2002 re-issue).


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

The funny thing is sometimes the side effect of a Spinal Tap is a headache (about 50% of the time), and I think the band had that in mind when they chose their name (for the mockumentary). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As far as amps, I find my Single Power Square Wave discrete output balanced amp with HD600 is smoother and better with this music than my WA6 with RS-1.


----------



## kool bubba ice

All this hype reminds me of the Heed.. It was over hyped for what it was.. A great bang for the buck amp, that lost considerable steam, to the point of a mild backlash... 'Disco sucks' anyone? But I am intrigued by this.. Even more so then the heeds first impressions by Pink & Arroyo.. Chances are I have bought into this 'giant' killing of an amp & will by the other version.. I like detail & analtyical, over warm & lush, even though I tell myself I don't.. But me loving the DAC1 has proved this to be true.. I do think the anterior looks quite shi^^y, but do I really care? It could look like dog crap.. As long as it sounds like pure bliss I am happy.. & respect them for putting forth the majority of time & money on what truly matters.. The Sound!!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

What was the point of that post ^ ?


----------



## Head Whipped

How does it compare to the EC/SS? has anyone listened to both to compare?


----------



## kool bubba ice

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadphoneAddict* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What was the point of that post ^ ?_

 

umm.. They focus on the sound more then how it looks..


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kool bubba ice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_umm.. They focus on the sound more then how it looks..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Okay, I couldn't be sure if you were saying this will be FOTM or sounds better than it looks.


----------



## flame

My KICAS has over 150hrs on it now. I think it is an improvement over LDV, it is giving me the transparency that i am missing with LDV. LDV's bass sounds a little muff to me when comparing it to KICAS, but gives me a warmer touch.


----------



## mr.khali

I am very interested in hearing how this amp compares against Channel Islands Audio VHP-2 as I believe they are in the same price category. In due time I suppose as more people "warm up" to the Caliente. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know... that was cheesy.


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mr.khali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am very interested in hearing how this amp compares against Channel Islands Audio VHP-2 as I believe they are in the same price category. In due time I suppose as more people "warm up" to the Caliente. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know... that was cheesy.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I should have a K.i.K.A.S. review unit in my hands within the next week or two.

 I'll be listening/comparing extensively against the VHP-2 amp and a Stello HP100 amp ... both of which I have here in-house.

 Looking forward to the listen.


----------



## mr.khali

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *s1rrah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I should have a K.i.K.A.S. review unit in my hands within the next week or two.

 I'll be listening/comparing extensively against the VHP-2 amp and a Stello HP100 amp ... both of which I have here in-house.

 Looking forward to the listen.




_

 


 Great! I will wait patiently to hear your thoughts. I am going to buy a desktop amp around the end of the year and have narrowed it down to these 2 for now.


----------



## Skylab

*UPDATE: auditioning of KICAS non-Caliente (regular) version*

 Oriel at Purity Audio was nice enough to send me a regular KICAS (non-Caliente version) to audition. The plan was to compare it to the Caliente side-by-side, but this was not to be, as unfortunately I loaned my Caliente to another head-fier who has vanished with my amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I did spend some time listening to the regular KICAS, though, and from memory I will say that I was quite surprised that it sounds much more similar to the Caliente than I expected. The regular KICAS is still very smooth, nicely detailed, with an a very neutral, even sound. It is neither bright, nor bass-deficient. Just as I found the Caliente not to be overly warm, I do not find the KICAS to be overly lean, or even lean at all. It's smooth and pleasant to listen to. 

 In almost every way the KICAS and Caliente sound very, very similar. Without being able to do a direct comparison it's almost impossible to define exactly how much difference there is, as I am certain that the difference between the two is quite subtle. If one has slightly lean headphones, it makes sense to get the Caliente, and conversely the regular KICAS would be the way to go if one has warm-ish headphones. But in neither case is either Purity Audio amp so colored that matching is all that critical. I enjoyed both versions with all the headphones I tried.


----------



## Hatmann

Has anyone compared these amps with Headrooms with the Max module?


----------



## alwayshungry

Thanks for the comparison Skylab. I am currently burning in a Caliente that I received this past Friday. Can you estimate how many hours it took before you felt it was finally burned in?

 Also I would like to note that Oriel was extremely fast to ship and answer my questions when I ordered.


----------



## Skylab

I thought it changes fairly little during break-in, actually, but certainly 100 hours will do it.


----------



## digger945

Thanks Skylab, is there a thread about the culprit?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Skylab, is there a thread about the culprit?_

 

Nah, that wouldn't accomplish anything, although I did post a warning in his feedback thread.


----------



## digger945

There is a KICAS in the Amp FS forum.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is a KICAS in the Amp FS forum._

 

That is definitely not my amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is a regular KICAS - the one that was hijacked from me is a Caliente.


----------



## musicmaker

how does it fare with IEMs ?


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicmaker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how does it fare with IEMs ?_

 

*The short answer is:*
 It works really well with the (very sensitive) Shure SE530.
*The longer answer is:*
 No detectible hiss or any background noise over the range of pot volumes that would even conceivably be used for listening (and still keeping your hearing for more than a very short time). No pot tracking issues at the lower pot settings used with these sensitive IEMs. Even with a fairly strong source (iMod line-out), the pot is NOT at the bottom of its range, even with the very sensitive SE530's.
*The even longer answer is:*
 SE530's, coupled with a Caliente, do not give a sound as full or large as, say, the HD650, but closer to the sound of a full-sized phone than with a PPA (with discrete buffer), M^3, Headroom Micro Amp, Meier Arietta, Penguin Caffeine, iBasso P2 or Go-Vibe V5 or V6. Over a broad range of tracks over a wide variety of genres and styles, I give the HD650 sound an overall A to A+, and the SE530 sound an overall A- to A.


----------



## musicmaker

thanks sbulack for the detailed response. 

 BTW, probably a long shot but has anyone compared the KICAS to a RSA XP7 ? They're kinda in the same price bracket. I've owned the XP-7 and it is a very very nice amp. Anyone heard both ?


----------



## boozcool

Just my two cents:
 I got my KICAS Caliente earlier today, and I have been using it with my E-mu 0202 and DT-770s. To be honest, it did not meet my expectations at all. Compared to the Practical Devices XM4 w/ AD8620 OPAMP, the KICAS Caliente has a greater soundstage, but significantly less bass (both quantity and quality). Other than that, the differences are very slight, which is suprising considering the XM4 is a portable amp. For the price/quality difference between the XM4 w/ AD8620 OPAMP ($130) and the KICAS ($330), I would go with the XM4 for bass. 
 Has anyone had similar experiences with the DT770s? Could it be the headphones??


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boozcool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just my two cents:
 I got my KICAS Caliente earlier today, and I have been using it with my E-mu 0202 and DT-770s. To be honest, it did not meet my expectations at all. Compared to the Practical Devices XM4 w/ AD8620 OPAMP, the KICAS Caliente has a greater soundstage, but significantly less bass (both quantity and quality). Other than that, the differences are very slight, which is suprising considering the XM4 is a portable amp. For the price/quality difference between the XM4 w/ AD8620 OPAMP ($130) and the KICAS ($330), I would choose the XM4 hands down. 
 Has anyone had similar experiences with the DT770s? Could it be the headphones??_

 

Wow.

 That's very intriguing as I am a former XM4 owner.

 When I first got my Paradisea+ tube dac, I used the XM4 as a "desktop" amp for a few weeks. It sounded pretty darn toot'n good with the Paradisea+.

 But when I got the Stello HP100, and when I plugged it into the Paradisea+ ... I simply could not believe how much more sonically intriguing and beautiful it was (Stello) compared to the XM4. I mean it was staggering ... but of course, the Stello was my first listen at a true desktop amp.

 Anyway. I sold the XM4 the very next day and haven't done the portable thing since.

 So strange that your impression should be such as that as I've always considered the Caliente to at least be a direct competitor performance wise, to the Stello.

 Perhaps the source is what is not allowing you to adequately hear the differences? I'm not sure, really ...

 Anyway ... just a few comments on desktop vs. portables since I was a XM4 owner (w/ AD8620) a bit back.

 Have fun...


----------



## Skylab

Well, since the Caliente has a slight bass BOOST built in, I can't imagine the XM4 (which I owned a long time back) having more bass unless you are using the XM4's bass boost. 

 What model DT770 exactly?


----------



## boozcool

I use the DT 770/80 Pro, and used the XM4 with the bass boost. Without the bass boost, its comparable. The KICAS's bass gets a bit deeper. But the XM4 with the bass boost is wayyy better for bass heavy music like trance or hip hop. 
 Overall, I'd prefer the KICAS, but there's not as big a difference as I expected when going from portable to desktop amp.


----------



## alwayshungry

I have a Caliente too but I'm using my HD650s with them and the match is great. I haven't done much listening with my DT770/80 Pros and my Caliente since I got the HD650s but I remember the sound being unimpressive. The warmth and detail that the Caliente offers is masked by the DT770s in my experience.


----------



## boozcool

Thanks for the heads up, alwayshungry. Do you know how the bass compares between the DT770s and the HD650s with the KICAS Caliente? 
 Sounds like I'll have to try another set of headphones. Hmmm..


----------



## boozcool

Tbonner1 mentioned the KICAS Caliente with Denon AH-D5000s. Can anyone else comment on them (or the D2000s) together?


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boozcool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tbonner1 mentioned the KICAS Caliente with Denon AH-D5000s. Can anyone else comment on them (or the D2000s) together?_

 

I have the regular KICAS and I have to say that it is a great match for the D5000s (never heard the 2000s). I went with the regular version due to the phones I wanted to use with it (D5000, Pro900) and since they are laid back and warm already, the regular version gives them a nice sparkle.

 Oriel was great in helping me out with the decision and his customer service is excellent.

 BTW, all the phones I throw at the KICAS sound great, whether 300ohm or 25-32ohm.
 Great versatile amp....


----------



## alwayshungry

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boozcool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the heads up, alwayshungry. Do you know how the bass compares between the DT770s and the HD650s with the KICAS Caliente? 
 Sounds like I'll have to try another set of headphones. Hmmm.._

 

Hey booz I just spent some time going back to my DT770s with some music that I'm pretty familiar with (Jazz, alternative, rock, etc) and I think you should try another pair of cans before you give up on the Caliente. The DT770s don't sound bad persay but in comparison to the 650s I noticed the following:
 (1) Noticeable loss of details across all frequency ranges. This is especially prevalent in the mids but also gives the bass the perception of "muddiness". There is lack of separation in the highs as well.
 (2) Boomy bass as I mentioned. Lack of clarity and boomy bass. 
 (3) Some harsh highs - although most high frequencies are recessed in the DT770, some are not smooth and have a harshness to them. This is very noticeable compared to the HD650 which sound very smooth but detailed at the same time.
 Overall the HD650s have a very smooth warm sound with Caliente and the detail is amazing. I have found it to be a very musical complement between the 2. In comparison, the DT770s it almost sounds like you are listening to the music through a cardboard box and really don't take advantage of the strengths of the Caliente. Keep in mind though that I have not compared the Caliente to other high end amps but I have had my 650/caliente combo for about a month but listen about 30-40 hours a week. I hope that helps.

 EDIT:
 I also forgot to mention soundstage but thats where the cardboard box analogy comes in. I just switched back to my HD650s and they give a real feeling of space and whereas the DT770s just feel like everything is directed straight at your head.


----------



## Skylab

I will try to repeat my deleted post - if you are comparing the XM4 with bass boost ON to the KICAS you are not comparing apples to apples. Really, if you feel you need bass boost, you would be best to stick with amps that have that feature.

 And differences between amps can be subtle, but for me very meaningful over the long haul.


----------



## boozcool

Thank you for the comparison, alwayshungry. I get the feeling that this amp has a lot of potential, so I'll definitely pick up a pair of HD650s next. 
 Ya know, the more I listen to the KICAS, the more I realize that everything is significantly better than the XM4, and I anticipate to notice it even more as I continue to listen to it. I guess my expectations different from my first impressions, but as Skylab said, it takes time to truly appreciate the differences


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boozcool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...I get the feeling that this amp has a lot of potential, so I'll definitely pick up a pair of HD650s next..._

 

boozcool, please allow me to pick up on your "feeling that this amp has a lot of potential", because I am still finding out just how much potential by hearing it become actual as I make improvements to the rig that it is in. I've been loving the way the Caliente has been driving my HD650s since July when I first bought it from Purity Audio. Recently, I replaced the Equinox HD650 cable that I've had since February with an ALO 18 AWG Jena Labs Cryo Wire Sennheiser cable. With the Caliente driving these newly-cabled phones, it showed me even more of what has always been coming from the source through the Caliente, but was being limited on the way to the phones by the headphone cable. I could run through the gamut of the categories on the audiophile scorecard, but the improvement of all such aspects of audio performance through and from the Caliente with this rig change has been a jaw-dropper to me. It's been one of those times when I've been going through listening sessions to hear all of my music collection again, so familiar and yet a fresh experience of new discovery all at once. I thought that I'd been actualizing the potential of the Caliente, but I have been hearing of late just how much more it is capable of after widening an audio bottleneck that had been there from this amp to my phones. There's a lot of potential in the Caliente which becomes actual as investments are made in the rest of the audio path. This makes it a very good and cost-effective choice of an amp around which to grow an ever-improving end-to-end headphone audio rig. It would take a lot to get to where the Caliente were to become the bottleneck.


----------



## chouman

sbulack, i see you have the HD600 with cardas. have you tried this combination with the kicas? would love to hear your thoughts and impressions.


----------



## boozcool

I definitely agree with you, sbulack. The Caliente seems like its being held back a bit. Any recommendations for a DT770/80 recabling? (Preferably under $200)


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *boozcool* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I definitely agree with you, sbulack. The Caliente seems like its being held back a bit. Any recommendations for a DT770/80 recabling? (Preferably under $200)_

 

I have never had the opportunity to listen to the DT770/80. I can offer some observations about improvements worth-the-cost from recabling three different sets of phones which may help you to figure out how to widen this bottleneck in your own rig. Two of these observations are my own, the third comes from posts from markl. I have used his observations successfully multiple times to make successful rig changes.

 Some recablings seem to be targetted for specific phones. The Cardas Sennheiser replacement cable, for instance, seems to get its best reviews when used on the HD600. For the HD650, the Equinox or APS, from my reading, get more good impressions posted about them than the Cardas. I own both the Cardas and the Equinox replacement cables. I prefer the Cardas on my HD600 and the Equinox on my HD650. The best sound from my HD650, to my ears in my Caliente rig, has come from the ALO 18 AWG Jena Labs Cryo Wire replacement cable. I have not yet tried the Jena wire cable on the HD600's, but I will, in order to assess whether or not I hear the Jena cable to bring out more from the HD600 than the Cardas cable tailored to them. The Cardas cable was about $150, and when I installed it on the HD600, the differences that I heard were sufficient in kinds and degrees to make it well worth its price in my listening to music.

 I've been a long-time big enjoyer of a pair of Grado SR225 phones (from late 2003 to the present). Last December I purchased a pair of the ALO-modded SR225 (hardwood cups), cabled with 18 AWG Jena Labs Cryo Wire. On the one hand, its the familiar (and much enjoyed) sound of the SR225 - but taken to a whole new level of spatial, dynamic range and timbral competence. It was the real success of this recabling that was a factor for me to decide (about 10-11 months later) to make the purchase of the ALO Jena Cryo Wire Senn replacement cable - which has turned out to be a very successful improvement to those phones.

 Markl has developed a set of improvements for the Denon 5000's and 2000's, and his own assessment of the recabling of those which brings out their best is 22 AWG Jena Labs Cryo Wire. One of the recablings with which he compared the Jena Wire recabling was the well-regarded APS recabling.

 Also involved in my decision to spring for the ($385) ALO Jena Labs Cryo Wire Senn cable for the HD650 was this finding by markl that this wire was the best he'd heard on the Denon phones. Prior to this finding by markl, I was wondering if the Jena wire, which had worked wonderfully well on the SR225, were also well-suited to the HD650. Markl's discovery that it also worked really well on the Denons got me thinking that it might just let more audio signal and power through and be a generally good recable wire, rather than being targetted to bring out more of this or that particular aspect of audio for a particular phone.

 Will the Jena Cryo Wire bring out the best from the DT770/80? Looking at the results above on a set of three different phones that the folks who've heard them have characterized as being rather different, there is some basis on which to think that it could. I surely can't say from any experience. In fact, I haven't even listened using a pair of DT770/80, ever.

 I am aware that what I am about to say next has recently received some criticism, but there is also the factor of how your hearing and sonic goals matches that of markl and me. I know from the items of gear that markl has discussed, and that I have also heard, that my observations and assessments agree well with his. Before anyone else could accept our observations and assessments as a basis for making a purchase decision involving enough money to buy another very decent amp or set of phones, they'd have to first assess how well our observations and assessments agree with theirs.

 I hope that these observations, assessments and thoughts have been helpful enough to make it worth the threadjack away from the Caliente for a monent to have posted them.

 I had originally posted about the Senn recabling NOT to veer the thread off onto a phone recabling sidetrack, but to highlight the untapped potential of the Caliente (detected by boozcool) which was able to show itself in actual performance in my rig with this improvement to the audio path downstream from it. I'll end there, to do my part to help get the thread back on track.

 Soon, I will post my observations and assessments of the performance of the Caliente with the HD600 with both Cardas (as requested by chouman) and ALO Jena Cryo cables, with a focus on the performance of the Caliente to drive those phones.


----------



## Lil' Knight

The Jena wire is especially good with dark sounding cans. The HD650 benefits a lot from it. The DT770 may improves too.


----------



## electropop

Hello!

 Sbulack, are you still as excited about your amp as you were a month ago? 

 I'm certainly interested in this amp. I have a pair of AD2000's that need good, warm/dynamic/punchy amplification, which would also power up the bass a bit.. They are low impedance/efficient phones though. 
 Is it true that you cannot hear noticeable hiss from your Shure 530's plugged into the amp?!? 
 I'm sorry, but this is dazzling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Also, the gain seems to be relatively high, from what i've read/been told. Is this a problem with low impedance/sensitive phones? Can you use it further than 9.00 o'clock, while not blowing your brains out? Of course the source has something to do with this too.. But just out of curiosity.

 Thanks

 -K


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *electropop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ *Questions in post numbered for ease of reply:*
 Sbulack, *1)* are you still as excited about your amp as you were a month ago? ..... *2)* I have a pair of AD2000's that need good, warm/dynamic/punchy amplification, ..... They are low impedance/efficient phones though. *3)*Is it true that you cannot hear noticeable hiss from your Shure 530's plugged into the amp?!? *4)*Also, the gain seems to be relatively high, from what i've read/been told. *5)* Is this a problem with low impedance/sensitive phones? *6)* Can you use it further than 9.00 o'clock, while not blowing your brains out? Of course the source has something to do with this too....._

 

*1)* I'm actually more excited about it now than before. Up till now, I've only owned the Caliente in the warmer months of the year (Summer, Fall). Now that the temperatures are dropping and I'm moving into my late-Fall/Winter listening preferences (which are more subtle and refined) I was wondering how the Caliente would do. It's doing great. It delivers clean, clear, fully formed subtleties against a clean, quiet background. It's a really good all-arounder amp, and now for all seasons as well.
*2)* No doubt that the Caliente delivers on the warm - but it's not a warmth that steps on the rest of the acoustic spectrum. It's sufficiently tight and transparent that it supplies its satisfying effect without detracting from the other effects in the music going on at the same time.
*3)* Here's a link to what I posted about the performance of the Caliente with the Shure SE530:
REVIEW: Purity Audio K.I.C.A.S. Caliente home headphone amp - updated with comments on regular KICAS - Page 13 - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio
 It IS true (in the sense that I DID actually hear) what I posted about the performance of the Caliente and the most sensitive phones I own, the Shure SE530. What I posted is how I hear it - my hearing has undergone general testing multiple times in my adult life and I have never been diagnosed with any hearing deficiency, and neither do I think that my ears are especially sensitive.
*4, 5 & 6)* Neither the gain of the amp nor the performance of the pot at any placement has ever become an issue in my use of the Caliente. Because of this, I don't have a mental catalog of "O'Clocks" that I use. I simply adjust the pot clockwise or counterclockwise (mostly without looking at it) until what I hear is at the desired level and sink into the enfolding embrace of the music. This is true with every phone I've used with it: Shure SE530, Grado SR225 (stock and ALO Modded), Beyerdynamic 531 & 831, Sennheiser HD600(cardas)/650(Equinox,SLO). For sources, I've used the lineout of a 5.5G iMod, a portable DAC (the Picollo by AOS), a now discontinued iRiver 350 PCDP, and a SONY pocket AM/FM-stereo radio. With every source/phone combination that I've used with the Caliente, setting the desired listening level with the pot has been a matter of issue-free "set it and forget it" (with thanks to Ron Popeil). Have I always set the Pot at-or-beyond 9 O'Clock? No, but using a setting on the Pot below 9 O'Clock has not introduced an issue that I would remember either. In a longish post earlier in this thread, I posted a review of the Caliente, specifically commenting on its performance with Shure SE530, Grado SR225, and Senn HD600/650. If I were to have noticed an issue with the pot using any of this range of impedance/sensitivity phones, I would have mentioned it there - with all of that comparative listening fresh in my mind. Speaking of the Pot on the Caliente, I really like its feel. It's very easy to take hold of the Pot, adjust it as slightly as desired and release it to get just the perfect setting. Since where the Pot is actually set to has never introduced an issue for me, I generally don't know or care where it is actually set at. And my brains? I would say that they're not blown out yet. What would you say from reading my posts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What has struck me about the Caliente is that it is probably the best all-arounder amp that I have ever owned, AND it sounds exceptionally good with the phones for which I mainly bought it: the HD650. In the review/impressions post earlier in this thread, I go through a variety of music tracks and rate the performance of the Caliente as an "A" with the series of phones that I used.
 Here is a link to that post: REVIEW: Purity Audio K.I.C.A.S. Caliente home headphone amp - updated with comments on regular KICAS - Page 10 - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio


----------



## electropop

I don't have a mental disorder about the pot's placement in general either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I take your answer that it's not too sensitive, that you get a good feeling of it and have room for error.. Some amps that have high gain, I can't turn beyond 9 o'clock with my Grados and AD2000's. I'm not sure if this case could be solved with a logarithmic pot, not that i had the skills to make such an operation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I've gone accidentally to 10 (Crikey!) with AD2000's and have almost damaged my hearing permanently..

 Thanks for your very thorough answer! 
 I've read the whole thread by the way, just needed to hear it exclusively. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Respect! (not in a gangsta way.. though why not?)

 It's 'warmness' sounds exactly what i'm looking for. To have that extra weight on notes, while - as you said - not letting the bass veil any of the other elements/instruments of music, in other words, retaining it's transparency and control. Sounds too good to be true. Am i getting ahead of myself? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -K


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *electropop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I take your answer that it's not too sensitive, that you get a good feeling of it and have room for error... I've gone accidentally to 10 (Crikey!) with AD2000's and have almost damaged my hearing permanently..
 I've read the whole thread by the way, just needed to hear it exclusively.

 It's 'warmness' sounds exactly what i'm looking for... Sounds too good to be true. Am i getting ahead of myself?_

 

BTW, over time, I've developed a very conservative use of the volume pot to safeguard my precious hearing. When switching between phones, or even albums (which may be produced at very different levels) I turn the pot down to a safe level and then SLOWLY turn it up with the sound playing. This is especially true if I'm using my most sensitive listening instruments. Over the five years that I've been fairly earnestly into audio, this has become a built-in, unconscious habit.

 To respond to the last question posed above:
 You MAY be getting ahead of yourself if you are leaning on my hearing of the Caliente as heavily as your post implies IF you have not first qualified for yourself that the way I hear things matches the way you hear things. This is something that each of us must do for ourselves when reading the posts of others. It's important, I think, to find posts by the other Head-Fier about gear that provides a common base of experience for comparison. If the other Head-Fier posts a hearing of gear that matches, say, my own hearing of the same gear, then I have some confidence basing a purchase decision on a post by that other poster. If the other poster has not posted about any gear that I have heard, then I really don't know if I'm going to hear things the same way that they do, and I would not use posts from them as a basis for a substantial purchase decision. Sometimes, I even buy inexpensive items to qualify a poster who has posted about more expensive gear in which I'm interested, to see how well matched we are in how we hear things.

 When I post on Head-Fi, even when I am answering a question directed to me, I'm not asking any other Head-Fier to take how I hear things as how they will neccessarily hear them. I offer them only as carefully made observations described as well as I can describe them. It is up to the one taking them to first quality the poster as someone whose posts they CAN take - especially when hard-earned funds are involved in a non-trivial purchase decision. So, ARE you getting ahead of yourself? I think that only you can say for yourself whether or not that may be happening.


----------



## electropop

I do this every time when changing phones too! A good old habit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. The one time happened when i was concentrated on something else, and simultaneously a thought passed about wanting for more volume. I turned it up too carelessly. Seriously, no room for error or fine-adjustment. :/

 Thank you for your concern, but to me this goes without saying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Just fishing for those rational pros and cons. Not insinuating yours are a product of some serious placebo effect or new-toy syndrome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Indeed very opposite. In my experience, if something still excites you after long periods of time, you know it's a keeper, a good all-rounder and probably better than your reference..

 But, Many hold this amp in high regard, not just you. Of course I'd like to go on and listen to several amps, but it's just not possible here in Finland. Pretty much all dealers have not more than one or two models of headphone amps for sale. Yeeeaaaahhh ummm say from Creek or Project ... Nooot my cuppa tea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As far as other people's reference for this amp goes, i've had the pleasure of trying some of them out. So there is some sense of objectivity here, i believe. 
 I'm not assuming you all have golden ears, but many have experience yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Overall this sounds like a good amp and would do justice to my setup. The practical things i were concerned about were straighten out by you, for which i am sincerely thankful, which I believe are factors easily perceived by (almost) all of us.

 Will think this through and not make any hasty decisions. But I could always sell it here if it's not what i'm looking for.. Hmmm..

 Any last words of wisdom? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I don't want to trouble you, so don't bother answering that question.. 

 Good, thorough, communicative, and helpful answers! I feel like someone's paying attention to me! Hooray! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Receive my thanks sbulack!

 -K


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *electropop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_..... Any last words of wisdom? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..... Receive my thanks sbulack!
 -K_

 

You're very welcome, K! I have the informative posts of many Head-Fiers to thank for the help that I've received in my own search for the sound that satisfies, and I'm more than glad to attempt to pass that kind of help along. My only last words of wisdom are ones that I'm sure you already know, so I won't repeat them here.


----------



## electropop

What.. don't listen to disco?


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chouman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sbulack, i see you have the HD600 with cardas. have you tried this combination with the kicas? would love to hear your thoughts and impressions._

 

It's been too long since this request, so I thought I'd give an update. I contacted chouman via PM and asked him for a set of tracks that he'd like me to use for my thoughts and impressions - just because I felt like it. He responded with 15 tracks (none of which are in my music collection, BTW) and what to listen for in each. I've listened to 12 of the 15 and have listening notes with my observations, thoughts and impressions - which I don't have time to post at this point.

 So, thinking that this, for the time being, is better than nothing:

 Chouman, I listened to 12 of the first 13 tracks on the list you PM'd me (I don't have access to You Got Me by The Roots and Jill Scott, only to You Got Me by The Roots w/ Eryka Badhu - if that's OK, let me know. What I can say, briefly (very sorry, but time does not allow me more than this for now) is that for your taste in music and the Caliente, the HD600 w/ Cardas cable is optimal - better, in fact, than the HD650, my favorite phones with the Caliente, given MY musical preferences. All the things that you asked me to listen for, I honestly heard (although, when I get the time, you'll see that I describe it a little differently than you do) - the qualities and the quality that you seemed to be looking for, I honestly heard and very much enjoyed. Quick example: Rain by Bishop Allen on The Broken String had me dancin' in my chair with the HD600/Cardas and the Caliente. When the track started, I thought it sounded a little hokey, then not many measures later, I was movin' to it, and before I knew it, I was dancin' in my chair to it. For the other tracks, it's just gonna take me more words and time to describe what I heard, but what I have to express is no less positive than the one that I could do as a quick example. I thought that was particularly impressive for the Van Cliburn and Miles Davis tracks, because they are both fairly early recordings and don't capture as full a spectrum or as large an effective dynamic range as the more recent recordings. Yet, what they do capture is presented well by the HD600/Cardas and Caliente. One more quick one: Angelina by Tommy Emmanuel on Endless Road - it was effortless to hear the difference in fast vs slower leading edge and timbral differences between notes plucked by pick and fingers. And the resonance from the acoustic guitar body was effortless to hear and even feel as a slower yet timbrally full background to the main musical events unfolding on the strings. The guitar sounded very credibly physically present.

 So, take this as what it is, a first installment.
 I owe you more, and we Fremen pay our debts.


----------



## Hatmann

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*1)* *2)* No doubt that the Caliente delivers on the warm - but it's not a warmth that steps on the rest of the acoustic spectrum. It's sufficiently tight and transparent that it supplies its satisfying effect without detracting from the other effects in the music going on at the same time.

 What has struck me about the Caliente is that it is probably the best all-arounder amp that I have ever owned, AND it sounds exceptionally good with the phones for which I mainly bought it: the HD650. [/url]_

 

sbulack,
 Any thoughts on why a warm-sounding amp mates so well with the warm-sounding 650s?

 Thanks,
 - hatmann


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hatmann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_sbulack,
 Any thoughts on why a warm-sounding amp mates so well with the warm-sounding 650s?
 Thanks,
 - hatmann_

 

My thoughts on why are already (in seminal form) in the quote of my post above: the warm parts of the spectrum are delivered with such control and transparency that they do not obscure or overpower sonic events in other regions of the acoustic spectrum. I'll add to this that low frequency (long wavelength) sounds image as spatially distributed. Higher frequency (shorter wavelength) sounds image as spatially tightly localized. The Caliente is very good at sonic imaging, so that it (physically correctly) displays voices in the warm part of the spectrum as more spatially spread out than voices in the cooler parts of the spectrum, which are more tightly localized and focused. This is noticed intuitively as: it's easy to hear the more localized, focused sounds in other portions of the acoustic spectrum (sort of) "through" the more spread out, transparent sounds in the warmer region of the acoustic spectrum. Bass voices are not "blurred", because bass voices also contain higher frequency components (generally of considerably lower magnitudes) which are imaged as tightly and focused as their wavelength permits. This is why radar and imaging sonar use high-frequency, short wavelength portions of the spectrum - the short wavelength conveys spatially more localized information.

 When I notice "too much warmth" is when I want to turn the volume up to hear a voice better, but I can't because then the voices in the warmer part of the acoustic spectrum would be too strong - either unpleasantly loud or having more prominence than my ear prefers.

 This is a rarely the case with the Caliente and HD650. Given the difference in the spatial distribution of the voices, the warmer voices do not intrude on the hearing/enjoyment of the cooler voices. It is pretty rare that an album would be produced with such a bass imbalance, given the excellent spatial imaging of the Caliente and HD650, that the bass voice would noticeably obscure or overpower the cooler voices in the music. This flows from the control of the Caliente in the bass-to-midbass region, the transparency of the sound of the Caliente in general, and the (physically correct) spatial localization/focus (and the consequent voice separation) that the Caliente gives to voices depending on their wavelength. Why is it more of a problem with other amp/phone combinations? They don't perform as well in these areas. That both the Caliente and the HD650 have spatial presentation of sound as a shared strength goes a long way toward making them such a good combination for listening to music.

 Another reason why, specifically, the Caliente and HD650 mate so well is dynamics. Both the Caliente and the HD650 are able to: 1) on the low end of the dynamic range, present fully-formed sonic events on even the subtlest sounds - this is related to the low floor of both. 2) on the high end of the dynamic range, have enough dynamic headroom to present very strong voices without distortion or compressing them into a "merged average". This dynamic-range strength that both the Caliente and HD650 share is another factor which goes a long way toward how well they partner in presenting music to the listener. The wider dynamic range, and headroom, available in this combination helps a lot to perceive any strong attribute of a musical voice as being "abundant" or "rich" rather than as being "too much".


----------



## electropop

Very interesting impressions.. Though i still don't enjoy my HD650s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I enjoy reading your verbally proficient mini-reviews. This skill helps us readers to grip onto different aspects with certainty. It also seems you have a well developed hifi-ear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 You have a definitive position as a trustworthy spokesman, or more correctly, are a strong candidate until i receive my caliente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course we hear differently, and I'll be sure to post my impressions here too. And I will try the hd650s with it too.. Who knows, maybe I'll start enjoying them again..

 -K


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *electropop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_..... You have a definitive position as a trustworthy spokesman, or more correctly, are a strong candidate until i receive my caliente 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..... And I will try the hd650s with it too.. Who knows, maybe I'll start enjoying them again..
 -K_

 

It may be a another case of a set of beautiful words overturned up by a gang of ugly facts, eh? Well, once you hear for yourself, then you'll know, both about the Caliente and about how my descriptions of what I hear match what you hear.

 About whether or not you will start enjoying the HD650's again: As I posted to Chouman, with tracks coming from his musical preferences, I prefer the HD600/Cardas to the HD650/ALO 18AWG Jena Cryo. With tracks coming from my musical preferences, the HD650/ALO are my favorites and are they SWEET! As far as what you'll enjoy or prefer: you'll be the first to know.

 To my ear, I got a very good initial snapshot of what the Caliente was going to sound like for the first 15-30 minutes straight out of the box. I REALLY enjoyed what I heard. Then the sound started varying a lot and swinging between sounds that I LOVED and sounds that I didn't like very much for a good 200 - 300 hours of use. Somewhere in the 300 - 400 hours region, the sound stabilized (fortunately, into one that I LOVED and that was very much like the one that I initially enjoyed) and continued to improve diminishingly for another few hundred hours of use. Since then, I haven't really noticed further changes in its sound. Although I HAVE noticed some really nice improvements in the sound of the entire audio path with changes made to other components (upstream and downstream from the Caliente) which give the Caliente more to work with. BTW, I'm STILL using the PSU that Purity Audio shipped with the Caliente.

 For me, what I heard in the first 15 - 30 minutes (and LOVED) gave me a very good idea of the sound of the Caliente over the long haul.

 I very much hope that the Caliente works out for you as well as it has worked out for me.


----------



## electropop

"It may be a another case of a set of beautiful words overturned up by a gang of ugly facts, eh?"

 Hope not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but we will see, hehee.

 I read someone's impressions that "better" PSU's don't make that much difference, and some even sounded worse, so i'm not worried about that.

 Thanks for the thumbs up! 

 Regarding the senns, i actually preferred well burned-in hd600's to my hd650's, which also have about 200 hrs behind them..
 I'm not so sure about the burn-in of SS-amps, but boy has it been a real rollercoaster with my LD I+! Just crazy i say. First it's very muffled but dynamic, dirty and not very smooth. Then it lost it's bass but refined significantly. Now it's pretty good in every regard and works good with my 325i's and adequately with ad2000's. This was actually the tubes working (stock 6J1). Another set is a pair of WE408A's, which after burn in i like slightly less. Very large sounding and tonally accurate, but just too bright and seriously lacks bass, and warmth across the whole spectrum, which i enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to some sessions with the Caliente. Good to know, that whether it sounds good or bad, I'll be able to draw a conclusion of it will sound over the long haul. It's more or less like this with SS's anyway..

 Thanks again!


----------



## HeadLover

Hi
 I have the HD650, What do you say? should I give this amp a try ?
 And what version of it ?


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadLover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi
 I have the HD650, What do you say? should I give this amp a try ?
 And what version of it ?_

 

Hi HeadLover
 There are plenty of descriptions in this thread of how this amp performs with a variety of phones (including the HD650) which should be helpful to you in deciding whether or not to give this amp a try. Skylab gives his impressions of both versions of the amp, the more neutral K.I.C.A.S. and the warmer Caliente, to help you in making that decision as well. For the questions you bring, this is a good thread to read and gather information to arrive at your own answers to them. There is another thread started by tbonner1 with his review of the Caliente and discussion that you should check out as well.


----------



## HeadLover

It is a shame that there isn't a 220V of this amp


----------



## bardoo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *HeadLover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is a shame that there isn't a 220V of this amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, I know. But since it's using a wall wart PSU I guess you easily could pick up a 220V psu with the same output specs at a local shop. Will add some to total costs, but should work fine.


----------



## HeadLover

I have talked with the maker of the unit
 Not 220V
 and I don't want to start with replacing things and so on
 I wonder, why not making 220V ?
 when will it be ?
 And will there be even a better version of the amp soon? maybe with even stronger output ??


----------



## sbulack

From the Purity Audio website:
  Quote:


 220/240 Volt - International Customers

 We are working to provide our international customers standard shipping and parts conforming to local power standards, and expect to provide this service in the near future – currently, our equipment ships with only a 110V, North American configured wall wart power supply. 
 

The amp is neither 110 nor 220 V. It is 12V DC. And Purity Audio is working on coming up with a 220/240 Volt PSU which will provide the amp with the DC it is looking for. When is not stated other than "in the near future".

 My best wishes to you in finding the equipment that will add richness to your life as you use it to listen to the music you love.


----------



## nauxolo (Feb 19, 2018)

Is the mate share better than the courage?

Did the smooth republic really destroy the smell?


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nauxolo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... Also, they [Purity Audio] seem to be out of stock. Does anyone know when PurityAudio will have more in stock?_

 

As the very happy and recommending owner of a Caliente, I am interested in this as well. I found out that the principals of Purity Audio hope to meet imminently to finalize the changes they are thinking about going forward, which include:

new power supplies including switchable plugs to cater to our international customers
arrangements for international shipping (where possible)
a change from the amp stocking model to a pre-order system (we will run a thread in the MOT forum, exclusive to HF) where people will be able to order the amp they want in the colour they want (red, silver, black) - we had a lot of problems trying to properly guess what customers wanted and we don't have the money to stock lots of everything; we plan to allow for up to 50 units (or 30 days, whichever comes first) for orders after which ordering will be closed and we will start building the next, custom batch - we will be shipping as each unit completes

 I hope that others of you thinking about the Purity Audio offerings find this to be as helpful as I do. Seeing that these points address specific questions posted about the Purity Audio offerings, I am confident that at least a few of you do.


----------



## Mikenet

I apologize if this has already asked...but I can't find it.

 What is it that makes the Caliente sound "warmer"? Is it an eq, artificial second order distortion, or some unknown secret sauce? 

 I believe I saw someone asking if it was possible to mod an amplifier to switch between the Caliente and normal versions...but it looked like the answer was removed(maybe a sponsor issue?...I can't be sure if the response was even answering the question...hehe). Anyone happen to remember the answer?

 Guess I'm just anal about intentional distortions...I like to know what I'm getting myself into.


----------



## hoodlum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mikenet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I apologize if this has already asked...but I can't find it.

 What is it that makes the Caliente sound "warmer"? Is it an eq, artificial second order distortion, or some unknown secret sauce? _

 

I was told by Purity Audio that the only difference with the Caliente is that they boost two bass frequencies by a small amount to help compensate for the lack of bass in some phone. That is the only difference, but anytime you add to the signal you will have very slight impact on detail and soundstage. This also adds to the preceived warmth. 

 I have pre-ordered the Caliente for my K601. They are expecting to build a new batch in the new year.


----------



## Mikenet

Great, exactly what I wanted to know!

 Now all we have to do is start an underground trade of caliente impulse responses(both original and "inverse") so we can add or remove the caliente when using a computer based source. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding...or...only sort of. I wouldn't want to upset the manufacturer.


----------



## omendelovitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mikenet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great, exactly what I wanted to know!

 Now all we have to do is start an underground trade of caliente impulse responses(both original and "inverse") so we can add or remove the caliente when using a computer based source. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding...or...only sort of. I wouldn't want to upset the manufacturer._

 

Sorry mods, but I couldn't resist... Mikenet, I couldn't be upset about your suggestion b/c quite frankly I have no idea as to exactly what you said...


----------



## Mikenet

Oh...

 Since the difference between the standard and caliente versions was reported to be frequency response, you could basically "capture" the filter response and reapply it with DSP to the non-caliente version to clone the sound.

 Alternatively, you could reverse it to un-caliente a caliente. It wouldn't be perfect due to component tolerances and the like, but it might be interesting.

 I'm not aware of your pricing, and if that would cause you to lose sales or the like. Rest assured I don't plan on doing something like that and making it public. Just my hacker-mentality of trying to figure out why certain designs sound good...and how to mess with them.

 No offense intended.


----------



## omendelovitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mikenet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh...

 Since the difference between the standard and caliente versions was reported to be frequency response, you could basically "capture" the filter response and reapply it with DSP to the non-caliente version to clone the sound.

 Alternatively, you could reverse it to un-caliente a caliente. It wouldn't be perfect due to component tolerances and the like, but it might be interesting.

 I'm not aware of your pricing, and if that would cause you to lose sales or the like. Rest assured I don't plan on doing something like that and making it public. Just my hacker-mentality of trying to figure out why certain designs sound good...and how to mess with them.

 No offense intended._

 

None taken. what you are asking can be done digitally, of course. That's how Cowon makes their DAPs sound so good. In fact, that's how all professionally recorded music is treated! I can't/won't divulge our secrets, of course
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but consider the fact that music from a computer source will still have to have the ability to properly put out the waveforms as modified by the user (i.e. the hardware can't reproduce the waveforms if the frequency, amplitude and transient reconstruction are beyond the hardware's capabilities of reproduction).


----------



## JohnnyLightOn

Perhaps the addition of a "normal"/"Caliente" switch would make things easier on your inventory while allowing K.I.C.A.S. owners to change sound signatures to fit their various headphones.


----------



## Wilashort

Very good suggestion.... 
 I am interested in get this amp in the future, and this option would be very practical with my "diverse" headphones...
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JohnnyLightOn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Perhaps the addition of a "normal"/"Caliente" switch would make things easier on your inventory while allowing K.I.C.A.S. owners to change sound signatures to fit their various headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## stew1234

Sorry for another long shot comparison question, but does anyone have any idea how it stacks up against the Audio GD C2C amp?


----------



## oinkbanana

they're currently "out of stock" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 does anyone have any idea how long that normally lasts?


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oinkbanana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_they're currently "out of stock" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 does anyone have any idea how long that normally lasts?_

 

Purity Audio is a fairly new vendor, and they've made and sold out their first batch of amps and are regrouping to gather another batch of orders and to build and ship the ordered amps.

 Here's a link to the response from Purity Audio when I recently asked about the availability of their headphone amps:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...ml#post5096261

 According to that information, when you see their sponsored thread appear in the "Member of the Trade Sponsored Threads Forum", they'll take orders for 30 days or 50 units, which ever comes first, and then build and ship the orders as they are completed.

 As I type this post, I'm using a Caliente and HD650 in my main rig to listen to some beautiful pieces for flute performed by Jennifer Stinton. All of the subtlest spatial and timbral cues are there which put me right at the performance, both flute and accompanying grand piano, including the exquisite variations in the column of air by which the flute produces its intoxicating sound.


----------



## hoodlum

Oriel mentioned to me last week that the pre-order process should begin in early January. Keep watching for the thread. I purchase a K601 about a month ago and a used K701 last week but still don't have a headphone amp (using the computer's headphone out). It is tough being patient.


----------



## nauxolo (Feb 19, 2018)

The foolish article colours into the glaring writer.


----------



## Got Mi|k?

Put me down for the Caliente can't wait


----------



## tosehee

How does it compare to Woo6 stock?


----------



## GUINNE55

Output on a K702 would be good? I hope so this is what I've been looking for.


----------



## davidw89

price?


----------



## tosehee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *davidw89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_price?_

 

$399


----------



## Got Mi|k?

I signed up today to get in the group buy can't wait to pick it up when it's made. Skylab would you say that it would be to much bass with the the Caliente and ah-d5000 combo? anyways i asked to have a listen and hopefully on monday i get to hear it first hand, i can't decide on the k.i.c.a.s. or the caliente


----------



## sbulack

I sent an email to Purity Audio asking for an update on when their Member Of the Trade Sponsored thread will appear announcing their group buy for a new batch of KICAS amps (regular and Caliente), and what the price will be.

 In the reply email, I learned that their Sponsored thread is planned to appear in 1-2 weeks. To quote the email I received: "The final price will be $370 CDN + shipping charges (variable) to whatever part of the world."

 Since a number of you on this thread are asking the same questions as me, I thought that this information would be of interest to you as well.


----------



## Got Mi|k?

Thanks i found out the same thing today except for when they will be ready for shipment well in my case pick up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just wish it had a dac but that's gives me something to do search for one. That's why i'm here thanks to head fi but my wallet isn't thankfull


----------



## tosehee

How do I get into group buy?


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GUINNE55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Output on a K702 would be good? I hope so this is what I've been looking for._

 

There's a good description of how the AKG K701 perform with the Caliente in the review of the amp by tbonner1 in his first post of this thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...3/#post4363063

 Particularly look at the section: "HEADPHONE SYNERGY" under topic "AKG 701".


----------



## GUINNE55

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's a good description of how the AKG K701 perform with the Caliente in the review of the amp by tbonner1 in his first post of this thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...3/#post4363063

 Particularly look at the section: "HEADPHONE SYNERGY" under topic "AKG 701"._

 

Thanks, that review in particular is just what I wanted to hear. its getting me all hot an bothered


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GUINNE55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks, that review in particular is just what I wanted to hear. its getting me all hot an bothered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's not called the "Caliente" for nothing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Glad you found that review by tbonner1 useful.


----------



## tosehee

still wanted to know if anyone could answer this.

 1. how does caliente compare against WA6? I know one is SS, but still wanted to find out pros and cons if anyone has both.
 2. How can I join the group buy?

 Let me add some more comparisons if you guys don't mind. Let's leave the price in the subject matter, just the pure sound and how it drives.

 How does it compare against...

 1. Woo6?
 2. Stello HP100
 3. CI VHP-2

 I seriously doubt that anyone has all of these amps in hand. I just wanted to figure out some base figure. I read the comparison about b22 and other amps, but since I didn't hear any of them myself, I can't really compare myself.

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tosehee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do I get into group buy?_

 

Probably the best way is to wait for the sponsored thread to appear (in the next 1-2 weeks) on Head-Fi which is being planned by Purity Audio to announce the group buy and which will contain the details on how to participate.


----------



## tosehee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Probably the best way is to wait for the sponsored thread to appear (in the next 1-2 weeks) on Head-Fi which is being planned by Purity Audio to announce the group buy and which will contain the details on how to participate._

 

Thanks.

 I just checked the email and Oriel just answered my question too. 

 Thanks again.


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Got Mi|k?* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I signed up today to get in the group buy can't wait to pick it up when it's made. Skylab would you say that it would be to much bass with the the Caliente and ah-d5000 combo? anyways i asked to have a listen and hopefully on monday i get to hear it first hand, i can't decide on the k.i.c.a.s. or the caliente_

 

The D5000 sounded good with both, but if you plan to use primarily D5000, go for the KICAS.


----------



## Greymoor

I will have to get in on this one. I have been using my Denon M31 as a source and listening thru the headphone jack to my Senn 580s. It sounds pretty good but I think an amp would open things up a bit.

 Who knows, I might not be able to help myself and put a DAC in the system. Then maybe some 650s . . . 

 Gah, this stuff is like crack!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 OK, ok so I am a bit of a lurker . . . I will go crawl back into the shadows


----------



## Shahrose

i hope someone can offer atleast partial comparisons of the Caliente with the Stello HP100, LD MKV, or M3...


----------



## Skylab

Well it won't be me, sorry - never heard any of the rest of those.


----------



## oinkbanana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Probably the best way is to wait for the sponsored thread to appear_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Got Mi|k?* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I signed up today to get in the group buy_

 






 i hope i'm not missing the sponsored thread...
 i'm checking this Member of the Trade Sponsored Threads Forum - Head-Fi: Covering Headphones, Earphones and Portable Audio


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oinkbanana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 i hope i'm not missing the sponsored thread..._

 

No, you're not missing it. It has not appeared yet.


----------



## oinkbanana

on the site it says "Maximum power output: 400 mW"
 does anyone know what Impedance this is measured at?


----------



## hoodlum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oinkbanana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_on the site it says "Maximum power output: 400 mW"
 does anyone know what Impedance this is measured at?_

 

I would like to know the maximum power at different impedances as well.


----------



## Palantiri7

Hello all. I am a Caliente owner of about 5 months now. Sadly, I don't think this amp has even 100 hours on it as I've been entranced by the sound of a tube modded LD Mk II. The Caliente's sound emerges from a black background and sounds very very smooth. However, on switching to the tube amp, the soundstage expands, and the sound turns airy and detailed making the Caliente sound as though I were listening from the back of a closet (a bit harsh, but you get the idea). Honestly, I wouldn't have noticed any apparent shortcomings if I didn't have another amp around.

 The continuance of this thread has me switching the little Caliente back on for another go at it. I have 2 phones that I use: AKG's K701, and the HD 650. I presently prefer the sound of both phones on the LD with Russian 6H6P-I power tubes and VOSHOD 6AK5 driver tubes. By the way, the deep bass on the LD presently smacks the Caliente in taughtness, timber, volume, and extension. Go figure. 

 So, this is just my personal ongoing appraisal okay fellows? No freaking out please. I'll put some more hours on the Caliente.


----------



## electropop

Great to hear your thoughts, Palantiri7. As I expected, it is probably more dynamic compared to a tube-amp, but loses in the aspects you mentioned. Your impressions of the bass confused me the most. Some have said on this thread that it's huge on the caliente. How would you compare these two in terms of bass-accuracy? (A feature I grabbed from listening to AD2000's; no other set of phones I've heard separates low-frequency instruments so well, say a low synth and bass, from each other.)

 I am horrified by the thought of listening HD650's from your LD MkII 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I hate the dark signature already and that bass to top it off.. Gnngghh..

 But you've made me want the caliente less now, which i think is healthy again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still haven't listened my AD2k's (my current love/hate situation) with a proper SS-amp though.. Potential killers those babies.

 -K


----------



## electropop

Double post, sorry


----------



## Palantiri7

Ya, electropop, it was the description of the bass that led me to purchase the Caliente, specifically for use on the K701. Right now, midbass is good, but deep bass not so much. Strangely, the HD 650 doesn't sound dark at all on the tube amp, which may be the particular tubes. The Mullard 8100 tubes definitely made them sound dark, for instance.

 What's strange too is the gain, which I find to be a bit on the low side for the AKG but, as described on this thread by other more experienced HeadFiers, they find the gain to be more than enough. Gosh, did I get the same amp? I guess I'll find out with more break-in.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Palantiri7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello all. I am a Caliente owner of about 5 months now. Sadly, I don't think this amp has even 100 hours on it as I've been entranced by the sound of a tube modded LD Mk II ..._

 

I found that the Caliente needed between 300 - 400 hours of use before it settled into its stable and best sound. The aspects of its sound which changed and developed most notably during this period were its spectral balance and the spatial qualities of the sound through it. The description of the bass and soundstage of the Caliente point to a less-than-full formation of the caps within it.

 The later post stating that the gain for the AKG K701 is on the low side compared with the observations of other HeadFiers of more than adequate gain might indicate a lower amplitude source in the audio path upstream from the Caliente. What is the source and IC in the audio path providing analog audio to the Caliente, for comparison?


----------



## Palantiri7

Hi, thanks for the feedback. Yes, I haven't given the little guy a fair shot yet, but I'll remedy that. 

 I feed the output of an Echo Indigo IO card into the Caliente. This same feed also goes into the LD Mk II. It's something to do with the sensitivities of the headphones, or something, as the HD 650 can get plenty loud with it.


----------



## alwayshungry

Palantri,
 I would also suggest having a good source for your Caliente. While it sounds decent with my ipod LOD, hooking it up to my PS Audio really brings it to another level.


----------



## Palantiri7

True


----------



## Greymoor

The waiting for the group buy is painful . . . So many other Amps tempting and teasing me . . . .Must resist!!


----------



## sbulack

It's not for nothing that Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers sang, "Ya' take it on faith, ya' take it to heart, the waiting is the hardest part..." I've been reading Head-Fi and listening to an album by Hooverphonic on my main rig, which includes the Purity Audio Caliente. Based on what I'm hearing, I don't think that you'll be disappointed by what you are waiting for. To pass the time, you can always read this thread in its entirety from the start ... again.


----------



## Greymoor

Hehe, I am breaking in the HD650 listening to Kate Bush and wondering how much will the Caliente add? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The 650s are at 50 hours and sounding very nice. 

 I guess the worst part is that I have saved up a bit more cash and can reach the WA6se if I want. So as you see the longer I wait the more evil percolates in my mind. That could also mean I can order a Moodlab DAC at the same time as I order the Caliente.

 The waiting IS the hardest part . . .


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Greymoor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ... I guess the worst part is that I have saved up a bit more cash and can reach the WA6se if I want. ... That could also mean I can order a Moodlab DAC at the same time as I order the Caliente.

 The waiting IS the hardest part . . ._

 

I am using a HeadRoom 2007 Ultra Micro DAC in my main rig to provide analog audio to the Caliente. I've made a number of improvements to the original audio path in which I placed the Calient. Every time, I've seen that it was not the Caliente that was limiting the overall sound quality of the rig. I can say from experience that a solidly performing DAC to feed the Caliente can be a cost-effective investment in audio which is able to amaze and delight the music lover in each of us. And really, that's what I'm in this for.


----------



## Palantiri7

Moving past 200 hours on the Caliente, and, boy, the bass has improved mightily; the HD 650s are pummeling my poor little eardrums. Slightly more air now. Cool.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Palantiri7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Moving past 200 hours on the Caliente, and, boy, the bass has improved mightily; the HD 650s are pummeling my poor little eardrums. Slightly more air now. Cool._

 

I found that, as the caps were forming, the bass oscillated from too little to too much ... <rinse and repeat> ... with the size of the swings decreasing until a final, stable, and glorious level was reached. During that same period, the dynamic range and soundstaging performance had similar diminishing swings until they stabilized as well. Glad to hear that you're noticing the changes which show that the Caliente is ripening to its fulness.

 When all of this is done, you may well find that you prefer the presentation of the sound from your tube amp. With 300-400 hours of use on the Caliente, though, your comparison and decision will be based on the real and stable performance of both amps and will give you more reliable information about the sound and listening equipment your ear prefers.


----------



## rakster

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Palantiri7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Moving past 200 hours on the Caliente, and, boy, the bass has improved mightily; the HD 650s are pummeling my poor little eardrums. Slightly more air now. Cool._

 

This is encouraging, Palantiri7, because I've been experiencing the same thing. I've had my (plain) KICAS for 4 months, but I've got only about 30 hours or so on it though. Been burning by D5000's in lately using my Harmon Kardon receiver though and when I check the cans on that, the bass sounds much fuller, deeper, cleaner, and tighter. It's really been worrying me. On the KICAS, the bass is a little thin and the highs are sounding sorta harsh and brittle. I've got a 35' analog run from source to KICAS and was worried the cable length might be the problem although Kevin Gilmore and amb both helped reassure me that that cable length was ok prior to me putting together the setup. Guess it's time to start burning in the KICAS!


----------



## Palantiri7

Thanks guys. Good to know I'm not hallucinating.


----------



## slypher

I have been hearing the same thing. I am at about 50 hours of use and the bass droped off at a piont but has now returned. It is good to know that it is part of the prosses as I was not to fond of the change in sound.


----------



## oinkbanana

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hoodlum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would like to know the maximum power at different impedances as well._

 

here's the answer i got

  Quote:


 Here's Peter's answer:

 Having calculated the maximum power for HD650, one can calculate how loud the headphones will sound. For this purpose the headphones' SPL figure is used. It usualy specifies the sound pressure level when headphone is driven by 1 mW. In case of HD650 the SPL is 102dB (if I am not mistaken).

 Our amp can deliver max 27 mW to HD650. If we assume 1 mW as 0dB reference, the 27dB is +14 dB (calculated as "10 * log (27 mW / 1 mW)"). Therefore our amp can drive HD650 up to 102 dB + 14 dB = 116 dB level. The is the maximum what is possible. When the signal source is a CD player, the output power would be 6.7mW which is +8.3 dB which gives the 102dB + 8.2dB = 110.2dB loudness.

 To put those figures into perspective: the 110 dB loudness is about as loud as a concert hall during loud passages and 116 dB is four times louder (a rock concert). In any case, listening to music at levels above 90dB for prolonged periods of time can impair hearing.

 I hope this helps. 
 







 i need an spl meter to measure what I consider loud at a rock concert.
 how loud is it with my face an inch from my marshall stack all knobs at 11?


----------



## Skylab

I think listening to headphones for long periods of time above 80db is unsafe.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think listening to headphones for long periods of time above 80db is unsafe._

 

Good point Skylab. The OSHA rules of thumb are: An SPL above 80db damages the hearing - how much damage is related to a) how far above 80db the SPL is and b) how long the ears are exposed to the sound at that level. Sound at an SPL below 80db can be listened to indefinitely without hearing damage. I bought an SPL meter to enable me to ensure that my listening levels are hearing-friendly. For me, it'd be a BIG downer to realize too late that the sense through which I probably achieve the greatest measure of life enhancement had become damaged during my own listening.


----------



## Skylab

Yep - it's nice to listen below 80db, because then you don't have to worry about it!


----------



## electropop

Any word from your Caliente yet, Skylab?


----------



## Skylab

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *electropop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any word from your Caliente yet, Skylab?_

 

No, and I don't expect to get any. It was stolen, plain and simple - hard to imagine the thief suddenly returning it now.


----------



## electropop

Hmph.. So the stuff about the 'medical issues' and the Orlando flood were just a load of BS?

 Damn that really sucks. Sorry to have brought it up


----------



## alwayshungry

My KICAS Caliente is now for sale in the For Sale forum.

 Mods, if this is not allowed please let me know or delete this post, thanks.


----------



## sbulack

The Purity Audio KICAS, Caliente Group Buy/pre-order MOT Sponsored Thread is now open:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f38/pu...thread-402789/


----------



## nauxolo (Feb 19, 2018)

The historical today can't advise the mix.


----------



## slypher

I am enjoy using the Caliente amp with my AKG k701s as it helps to warm them up a touch


----------



## Mecc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nauxolo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know how this amp works with the Grado RS-1 and the Audio Technica ESW10JPN? 

 What kind of 'phones are best for this amp_

 

I'm going to find out. I've yet to try out a desktop SS amp (only hybrids and tubes so far), so I'm pretty interested in hearing the Caliente. The best SS amp I have is my pico (Cinenova Grande in my HT, but it's for speakers). I think the pico sounds very clean, I guess you'd say neutral, perhaps analytical. I actually liked the RS1 with the pico, but with the GS1000, I was disappointed.

 The ESW10 sounds a bit lean to me with the Pico, so I think it would mate well with the Caliente. I very much enjoy the warmth, richness, and soundstage tubes can give. I'm interested in hearing what SS amps can do.

 The synergistic combo for the Caliente seems to be with AKG headphones (K701/2). Some people also said it mates well with the Senns 6XX. I get the feeling it may not sound good with the GS1000 (or other bass heavy phones such as the Denon AH-D5000 or JVC DX1000) since the bass may be too overwhelming, but it's worth a shot. I got two other amps I want to compare it with. The EF1 (Hybrid) and LD MK III (Tube). They are all around the same price.

 Thanks for the wonderful review. Also, the group buy price comes to about $325 shipped when you do the CAD to Dollar conversion. Very attractive.


----------



## el_monkey

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nauxolo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know how this amp works with the Grado RS-1 and the Audio Technica ESW10JPN? 

 What kind of 'phones are best for this amp_

 

I just received a used Caliente amp yesterday and tried it briefly with both my Grado RS-1 and AT ESW10JPN. Early impressions are very positive compared to my Millet Max Hybrid amp. The Caliente mates nicely with these two headphones. In contrast, my Denon D5000s sounded better to me with the Millet. The bass sounded muddier with the Caliente. The ATs and Caliente combination was truly impressive. The bass was much sharper and deeper with the ATs and Caliente than with the Millet. Oh, and the Caliente helped soften the highs with the ATs and made it slightly less forward, which I appreciated. Hope that helps!


----------



## nauxolo

^ cool thanks! definitely will consider this one


----------



## verjuno

good review


----------



## Vandal

Nice review but then you are the king 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 BTW is that coincidental that K.I.C.A.S spells kick a**? Or was that kiss?


----------



## Vandal

Could this be the amp for me? Tube-like mids without the hassles of tubes?

 Would it drive the HD 650's to their fullest?


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vandal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could this be the amp for me? Tube-like mids without the hassles of tubes?

 Would it drive the HD 650's to their fullest?_

 

I've found the Caliente to drive the HD 650's to more of their fullness than the following amps: PPA with Discrete Buffer and STEPS, M^3 with Black Gate power caps and STEPS, Mapletree Ear+ Purist HD with a variety of 5751 tubes and NOS 12B4A tubes.

 The areas in which the Caliente excels over the other amps are:
 wider dynamic range, lower background/floor, greater ease and transparency, more credible presentation of spatial aspects of the sound, more natural acoustic spectral balance, tonal/timbral accuracy - overall a more credibly lifelike sound.


----------



## Random Murderer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've found the Caliente to drive the HD 650's to more of their fullness than the following amps: PPA with Discrete Buffer and STEPS, M^3 with Black Gate power caps and STEPS, Mapletree Ear+ Purist HD with a variety of 5751 tubes and NOS 12B4A tubes.

 The areas in which the Caliente excels over the other amps are:
 wider dynamic range, lower background/floor, greater ease and transparency, more credible presentation of spatial aspects of the sound, more natural acoustic spectral balance, tonal/timbral accuracy - overall a more credibly lifelike sound._

 

do you think the caliente would be a respectable upgrade over my 708b?


----------



## iGig

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've found the Caliente to drive the HD 650's to more of their fullness than the following amps: PPA with Discrete Buffer and STEPS, M^3 with Black Gate power caps and STEPS, Mapletree Ear+ Purist HD with a variety of 5751 tubes and NOS 12B4A tubes.

 The areas in which the Caliente excels over the other amps are:
 wider dynamic range, lower background/floor, greater ease and transparency, more credible presentation of spatial aspects of the sound, more natural acoustic spectral balance, tonal/timbral accuracy - overall a more credibly lifelike sound._

 

wow that's quite an endorsement there! I have a question maybe you (or anyone) can help: are there any areas where the M^3 sounds better than the Caliente? 
 TIA.

 I was wondering who is #1 on the group buy? is it hoodlum? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 any amps shipping yet? what's the status? are we there yet?
 Is anyone else anxiously waiting?


----------



## Taikero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iGig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow that's quite an endorsement there! I have a question maybe you (or anyone) can help: are there any areas where the M^3 sounds better than the Caliente? 
 TIA.

 I was wondering who is #1 on the group buy? is it hoodlum? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 any amps shipping yet? what's the status? are we there yet?
 Is anyone else anxiously waiting?



_

 

iGig, you're third in the group buy.

Purity Audio

 From what I can tell, it should be 14 days (from the start of the group buy) pretty soon, after which production should start. You'll probably have your black Caliente in two-three weeks from now, I imagine.


----------



## iGig

^ woohoo, thanks Taikero, we're almost there.


----------



## Greymoor

I believe the Group Buy closes today, (14 days). I am also waiting as I am 6th in line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By tomorrow morning all the other components will have arrived for my headphone set-up. Just the wait for the amp remains.


----------



## bobpensik

I'm 15th, guess I'll be waiting a while eh!!


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iGig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ... I have a question maybe you (or anyone) can help: are there any areas where the M^3 sounds better than the Caliente? 
 TIA. ..._

 

One particular sonic area in which the M^3 outperformed the Caliente is texture. When I was using the M^3, I often used tactile words like "palpable" or "velvety" to describe what I was hearing. Overall, I prefer listening to music using the Caliente. There are those passages for which added texture in particular musical voices brings them to life. I DO believe that the M^3 gave even more of that texture than the Caliente does. Don't get me wrong here ... the Caliente displays the textures of sounds beautifullly. The M^3 did so even more vividly and palpably. This was true when I was using OPA627's in the M^3. With AD843 or AD8010 opamps in the M^3, this was not as true. In a variety of amps I have owned which have permitted me to roll opamps, the OPA627 opamp has displayed the most lively and vivid textures in them. So, I'm not sure it's quite fair to say that the "M^3" outperformed the "Caliente" in texture display, but that the OPA627 opamp possesses, as one of its notable sonic strengths, the vivid and palpable portrayal of sonic texture.


----------



## CompressionalFlagellation

I've got a burnin' question here; has anyone directly compared the Denon D5000s with HD650s over this here Caliente amp? I'm #20 in line.


----------



## Taikero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CompressionalFlagellation* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've got a burnin' question here; has anyone directly compared the Denon D5000s with HD650s over this here Caliente amp? I'm #20 in line._

 

Well, the rub is that the D5000s are purported to sound best with the K.I.C.A.S., whereas the HD650s are supposed to sound best with the Caliente.

 In essence, comparing the two with the same amp would give one a more favorable position, whereas if you were to compare the two using the amp which matches them the best, it would be a much more interesting comparison.

 Of course, the real rub here is finding someone with an HD650, D5000, and at least one of the two amps, THEN getting them the one they don't have somehow.

 As much as I'd like to see the comparison, it's unlikely.


----------



## iGig

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One particular sonic area in which the M^3 outperformed the Caliente is texture. When I was using the M^3, I often used tactile words like "palpable" or "velvety" to describe what I was hearing. Overall, I prefer listening to music using the Caliente. There are those passages for which added texture in particular musical voices brings them to life. I DO believe that the M^3 gave even more of that texture than the Caliente does. Don't get me wrong here ... the Caliente displays the textures of sounds beautifullly. The M^3 did so even more vividly and palpably. This was true when I was using OPA627's in the M^3. With AD843 or AD8010 opamps in the M^3, this was not as true. In a variety of amps I have owned which have permitted me to roll opamps, the OPA627 opamp has displayed the most lively and vivid textures in them. So, I'm not sure it's quite fair to say that the "M^3" outperformed the "Caliente" in texture display, but that the OPA627 opamp possesses, as one of its notable sonic strengths, the vivid and palpable portrayal of sonic texture._

 

Thank you very much Sbulack for your answer. I’ve been wanting a Rockhopper M^3 with OPA627 specifically, but all they had were AD8010 since november. I bet you now that I ordered the Caliente, they’ll offer OPA627 next weekend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Caliente is still first choice for me, I think overall it has more attributes that I’ll enjoy and it’s a good fit for my taste. I’d like to own both for a few months, let my ears decide and sell one of them, although it's possible the Caliente is all I need and my search ends there, that's really what I'm hoping for and will soon find out. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Greymoor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe the Group Buy closes today, (14 days). I am also waiting as I am 6th in line 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By tomorrow morning all the other components will have arrived for my headphone set-up. Just the wait for the amp remains._

 

zomg Greymoor look at your beard! You _have_ been waiting for a long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 So what other items you have on order?


----------



## Greymoor

hehe iGig, I am putting together my first home headphone rig which will comprise of this . . .

 Denon UD-M31 > BJC Optical cable > DacMagic > Vampire Wire SPC IC > Caliente > HD650

 So the amp is the last piece of the puzzle so to speak. I am told that patience is a virtue and waiting builds character. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am quite the character by now . . .


----------



## Got Mi|k?

I'm number 1 in the group buy and willing be using it with my Ah-D5000's and HD555 I will try and borrow a pair of HD-650 to compare with my D5000's can't wait to pick it up


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Got Mi|k?* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm number 1 in the group buy and willing be using it with my Ah-D5000's and HD555 I will try and borrow a pair of HD-650 to compare with my D5000's can't wait to pick it up_

 

I think I know where you might be able to borrow an HD650 after the Colorado meet on 2/14... PM me.


----------



## CompressionalFlagellation

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Got Mi|k?* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm number 1 in the group buy and willing be using it with my Ah-D5000's and HD555 I will try and borrow a pair of HD-650 to compare with my D5000's can't wait to pick it up_

 

As you probably know already, Skylab had good results with his Caliente and D5000s. Good luck acquiring some HD650s -- I look forward to your impressions.


----------



## iGig

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Greymoor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hehe iGig, I am putting together my first home headphone rig which will comprise of this . . .

 Denon UD-M31 > BJC Optical cable > DacMagic > Vampire Wire SPC IC > Caliente > HD650

 So the amp is the last piece of the puzzle so to speak. I am told that patience is a virtue and waiting builds character. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am quite the character by now . . .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice setup! you've picked the best within a reasonable price range, and your DacMagic is making me jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got Milk: the best part of being first in line is that you'll have to write an extensive review with lots of pictures. 
 What do you think about that?


----------



## Got Mi|k?

Lol i will post pic's and compare both headphones i'll try and get a pair of HD-650 From my girlfriends dad or i'll just go buy a pair as i always wanted them but cheaped out and got the 555 instead but i use them for gaming now better start my hunt for a pair of 650's


----------



## CompressionalFlagellation

I like a noise sounds. I am very excite.


----------



## iGig

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Got Mi|k?* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol i will post pic's and compare both headphones i'll try and get a pair of HD-650 From my girlfriends dad or i'll just go buy a pair as i always wanted them but cheaped out and got the 555 instead but i use them for gaming now better start my hunt for a pair of 650's_

 

Got Milk, check to see if your FIL's headphones are the old or new version, it would be interesting if you buy a new set and are able to make a side to side comparison. Can't wait to hear your initial impressions.


----------



## CompressionalFlagellation

Alright...phew -- so Omen, we all done building all 24 group-buy amps? I'm #20; any chance I'll have mine by this weekend? I can feel it already...


----------



## iGig

^ Settle down Teh Flage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It’s acceptable to have an emotional outburst on head-fi as long as you use no less than 10 words with most of them being longer than 3 syllables. 
 Use of spandex is highly discouraged.
 Don’t feel bad though, we’re all as excited as you are, we just don’t show it because we’re cool like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Back to Caliente talk: I’m wondering how it pairs up with Beyers, I’m thinking of getting a DT880 or 990 and I couldn’t find any comments on this. The only info I found was about the DT770 and it wasn’t too favorable. 

 Anyone tried dt880 or dt990 with Caliente or KICAS? 
 ... I guess I'll find out soon enough right?


----------



## bobpensik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iGig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Use of spandex is highly discouraged._

 

That's great!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I'm also curious to know how long they are expecting before they start shipping out the amps.

 They stated on the group buy "We stay within our means: we want to keep our immaculate reputation as it is, which means we only commit to build as many amps as we can ship within 6-8 weeks of payment receipt from our customers – this means that THE LONGEST we expect you to wait for your amp is 8 weeks of the day you pay us"

 So with an estimated 8 week max time frame for a max of 50 amps, that tells me that with 20 amps ordered, they should be done in about 4 weeks. But that is just a hopeful guess


----------



## tescosamoa

i have the dt990 and the caliente on order... So I will let ya know.


----------



## CompressionalFlagellation

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iGig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don’t feel bad though, we’re all as excited as you are, we just don’t show it because we’re cool like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lol. I'm not really _*that*_ excited. I just wanted to crook a few eyebrows. Mission accomplished.

 But yeah -- good luck with the builds and happy listening.


----------



## omendelovitz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iGig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ Settle down Teh Flage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It’s acceptable to have an emotional outburst on head-fi as long as you use no less than 10 words with most of them being longer than 3 syllables. 
 Use of spandex is highly discouraged.
 Don’t feel bad though, we’re all as excited as you are, we just don’t show it because we’re cool like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Back to Caliente talk: I’m wondering how it pairs up with Beyers, I’m thinking of getting a DT880 or 990 and I couldn’t find any comments on this. The only info I found was about the DT770 and it wasn’t too favorable. 

 Anyone tried dt880 or dt990 with Caliente or KICAS? 
 ... I guess I'll find out soon enough right?_

 

Hello all, 

 thought I'd contribute quickly, as I'm short on time:

 DT880 - Caliente for sure
 DT990 - either will do, but I prefer KICAS

 As for orders, some parts are already in stock. Peter will order the rest this weekend. The PCB's usually take the longest to manufacture, @ 2-3 weeks before they arrive at our doors. Then consider 5-10 amps per week (depending on various factors) manufactured. Hope this helps and don't be discouraged if I don't post again for a little while. Trying to focus on the work


----------



## bobpensik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omendelovitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As for orders, some parts are already in stock. Peter will order the rest this weekend. The PCB's usually take the longest to manufacture, @ 2-3 weeks before they arrive at our doors. Then consider 5-10 amps per week (depending on various factors) manufactured. Hope this helps and don't be discouraged if I don't post again for a little while. Trying to focus on the work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the update.

 I'm sure I am not alone when I say I can't wait


----------



## iGig

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tescosamoa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have the dt990 and the caliente on order... So I will let ya know._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omendelovitz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 DT880 - Caliente for sure
 DT990 - either will do, but I prefer KICAS
_

 

Very helpful, thanks.


----------



## K3cT

Skylab, I recall that you possess the Head-Direct EF1 and have reviewed it. How does it compare with the KICAS (either version will be fine) in driving the D5000 in particular?

 Thanks in advance.


----------



## hoodlum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iGig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was wondering who is #1 on the group buy? is it hoodlum? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 any amps shipping yet? what's the status? are we there yet?
 Is anyone else anxiously waiting?



_

 

I am #13 but I live live near Purity Audio and have arranged to pick it up when it is ready. So I may be one of the first to report. I own a Shanling PH100 and CI Audo VHP2 that I will be comparing with the Caliente. I also have the AKG K701 & K601 so there will be lots to compare.


----------



## Head Whipped

hoodlum ,Can't wait for this one!


----------



## blast8180

Hoodlum, looking forward to your comparison between the Caliente and the VHP-2! Are you also using the addon power supply that was offered by CI?


----------



## hoodlum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *blast8180* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hoodlum, looking forward to your comparison between the Caliente and the VHP-2! Are you also using the addon power supply that was offered by CI?_

 

I do not have the VAC-1.


----------



## Got Mi|k?

hoodlum I use to live in Markham but I still live close and will be picking up this amp as soon as it's ready since i'm first in line I will let everyone know when I get it and post some pic's


----------



## ferraro25

If either KICAS amp turns out to work well with the HD800, it'll be the headphone amp I'll buy to power my HD800. Hopefully at least a few head-fiers in the first batch of the HD800 also have a KICAS amp. I'm in the second batch - at best - so I'll likely purchase the amp before I receive the HD800. I'm leaning towards the Caliente because I tend to enjoy a warmer sound sig more than a clinical sound (example: I just about HATE the K701, but very much like the HD595... OTOH, I really like my SR-202, which is not warm by any stretch).

 Looking forward to having my first truly quality (dynamic headphone) amp!

 edited to add: Actually, I'm just going to go ahead and buy the Caliente once back in stock. It will be interesting to hear what the K701 should sound like.


----------



## CompressionalFlagellation

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ferraro25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If either KICAS amp turns out to work well with the HD800, it'll be the headphone amp I'll buy to power my HD800. Hopefully at least a few head-fiers in the first batch of the HD800 also have a KICAS amp. I'm in the second batch - at best - so I'll likely purchase the amp before I receive the HD800. I'm leaning towards the Caliente because I tend to enjoy a warmer sound sig more than a clinical sound (example: I just about HATE the K701, but very much like the HD595... OTOH, I really like my SR-202, which is not warm by any stretch).

 Looking forward to having my first truly quality (dynamic headphone) amp!

 edited to add: Actually, I'm just going to go ahead and buy the Caliente once back in stock. It will be interesting to hear what the K701 should sound like._

 

Thanks for making the "_come on, just buy the HD800 -- it's not that expensive...muahaha!_






 " gears in my head spin even faster. 

 It's going to be really interesting to read your impressions of the combination, that's for sure. Man, but $1400!! ouch!! I better just stick with my 650s for a few years, maybe the price will drop a few hundred, hopefully.


----------



## meusickfrek

Hi all, I also have a Caliente on order so now i'm looking for a DAC for my hd600's. Any suggestions in the $300 range, should I stay neutral or on the bright side or does that matter? I really would like to preserve the sound quality of the Caliente without making it too dark. I will be running it from my laptop with spdif or usb. Thanks for any help with my first home system.


----------



## CompressionalFlagellation

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meusickfrek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi all, I also have a Caliente on order so now i'm looking for a DAC for my hd600's. Any suggestions in the $300 range, should I stay neutral or on the bright side or does that matter? I really would like to preserve the sound quality of the Caliente without making it too dark. I will be running it from my laptop with spdif or usb. Thanks for any help with my first home system._

 

The DacMagic is somewhat popular from what I understand -- I may consider it myself in the future.


----------



## Taikero

If you're looking under $300, I'd go EMU 0404 USB or Audio-gd Compass (Has its own amp also, bonus!).


----------



## meusickfrek

Thanks for the suggestions, i'll look into them. I also sent Oriel an e-mail asking a similar question, will post his reply when I get it.


----------



## meusickfrek

Wow! Quick reply from Oriel, don't know if it helps me and my budget but here it is...

 "Paul, the only DACs with which I've had contact are the CI audio VDA-1, VDA-2 and the Cambridge Audio 840C. All are beyond the $300-$400 range, however. Used, VDA's can be found for $300-400. I've heard good things about the zhaoulou zapfiltered...

 Sorry, the best I can do.

 Cheers!

 Oriel"

 The DAC Magic seems good but I want something semi-portable or am I trying to say simple, I spend a lot of time in the field (motels). Hope this is not off topic...


----------



## sidsata86

I have owned the Caliente for almost a year now with AKG k701's. I've used a variety of DAC's, including those with opamps in the output stage and those without. I really prefer, and now solely use, the Aeolus Audio magiDAC which uses an excellent DAC chip with a transformer coupled output stage. The combination with the three is beautiful sounding to me. The magiDAC is completely uncolored and very neutral sounding, which allows the warmth of the Caliente to come through and not be too exaggerated for a balanced, strong, and extremely detailed sound, especially on the k701s. The opamp output DAC's, such as the Zhoulu 3.0 I use for the speaker setup was too forward and edgy sounding with the Caliente. It may have worked if I listened to bass heavy electronic music, but I listen to almost every genre and the non-opamp output neutral DAC is perfect with the Caliente.


----------



## meusickfrek

Thanks for the input, been reading the compass page (sometimes painfully) and this project seems very intriguing with all the HDAM options...and the price.


----------



## CompressionalFlagellation

As we all know, the Caliente is in the same price range as the M^3, and both are in fact directly competitive with each other performance wise, according to some on this forum. Both are supposedly outstanding performers, but with what I've heard around here, the Caliente coming out ahead in it's performance. 

 If this is true, then you should check out this review. I'm starting to think that I will be going to a place that I've never been before sonically.

_Good lord, this thing is powerful. Pretty much every song's bass is represented more physically and the HD650s are performing more like a closed headphone but with the same soundstage as before. It simply is delivering the bass that weaker amplifiers are leaving out._

 I realise this is only one aspect, but a significant one, none the less. If the Caliente performs like this, or better, then someone's cooking with...






 EDIT: I see some of you have found the review and commented on it already. Good job.


----------



## oqvist

Great review... How is the Caliente for sibilance? Also what is the better match for it the 650 or 600? I can get both at about the same price but not sure if this amp is good enough to make the 650 better than the 600?


----------



## Skylab

No excessive sibilance AT ALL.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oqvist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great review... How is the Caliente for sibilance? Also what is the better match for it the 650 or 600? I can get both at about the same price but not sure if this amp is good enough to make the 650 better than the 600?_

 

I have not noticed sibilance - not even from tracks or parts of tracks in which "s"es are really being hissed out prominently by the singer/speaker. The hiss of the s comes out as prominently as the singer/speaker prounounces it, but without any of the detectable harshness of sibilance, to my ears.

 ".. but not sure if this amp is good enough to make the 650 better than the 600?"

 The Caliente is a sufficiently competent amp to bring out the strengths of each of HD600 and HD650 phones. The HD600 bring out the treble range more and the bass range less than the HD650 - yet the HD650 reveal more detail across the acoustic spectrum. Both have a rich, full midrange - the HD650 more rich and full (to my ears) because of the overall lower illumination level of the sound. Yet, both sound great with a Caliente - and which is deemed better will depend on the recording/production qualities of the track and the listener's preferences. As an example, the sounds which define the "ambience" of a live venue are more pronounced on the HD600, as I hear it. Those same "ambient" cues are very much there with the HD650 - in even more subtle detail, to my ears - but not as prominent in the overall mix as with the HD600. For me, the HD650 is what I generally enjoy more for my listening, and the Caliente lets it show its sonic display strengths to an extent which keeps the music lover in me richly satisfied and my ears deeply engaged and happy.

 Depending on which flavor of sonic display strengths is more sought to most enjoy a particular track, the Caliente enables either of the HD600 or HD650 to perform according to their respective strengths - being well-supplied from the Caliente with the voltage swings and current-on-demand that each needs to do what each phone does best.

 Most of the time, my particular listening preferences and goals are best satisfied using the HD650. Whenever I have used the HD600 with the Caliente, though, what I hear sounds so much better than when I had used the HD600 with any other amp in my past, that, while I listen, I mentally re-evaluate the HD600 relative to the HD650. I still own both, and, while I mainly use the HD650, I have no plans to sell off the HD600 in the foreseeable future - it is a valued member of my collection of musical listening instruments.

 I've already posted in this thread the other amps that I've used with the HD600 and HD650. I prefer what I hear from the pairing of these phones with the Caliente a good measure more than with any of the other amps in my past.


----------



## oqvist

thanks I will look into it. I am as most know quite fond of my PRO 900 but the reason I am interesting in senns is for classical, accoustical maybe and perhaps movie watching. Classical because open headphones are more airy which helps with large symphonies. I do actually preferr the 900 to the 701 for classical otherwise in more relaxed classical. Want a bit more body then the AKG 701 gives me though.

 Anyone here tried it with any kind of Ultrasones. Or Denon they seem to behave quite similarly in term of sibilance and both being low impedance headphones.


----------



## berthoud

I've got a KICAS Caliente and HD 650 combo that I am looking to sell if anyone is interested. Both new in Fall 2008. About 200 hrs break in time, 100 use. Plenty of pics available as well as other online reference's (as I am a new member here).

 Great sounding combo, just need a more portable solution.

 PM for further info and leave email if interested in pics

 Thanks.


----------



## ferraro25

Would I be wasting money buying a Gilmore Lite instead of the KICAS? I'm buying mostly for my HD650. I recently decided to go solid state instead of tubes, but the amount of time I'll have to wait for the KICAS is too long for me (I'm impatient to a severe fault when it comes to new toys for this hobby), unless the KICAS is absolutely superior to the Gilmore Lite.

 My main concern is to power the HD650 well. The Total AirHead does not do so (example: bass extension is poor).

 edited to add: HeadAmp has a return policy. I'm going to get the Gilmore Lite, and if I feel the need for something better, I'll send it back and wait for the KICAS to be available again for the general public.


----------



## CompressionalFlagellation

what happened to your d7000s?


----------



## rurika

Thanks for review.

 Excellent review again.


----------



## ferraro25

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CompressionalFlagellation* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what happened to your d7000s?_

 

Sent it back to HeadRoom. I got tired of the v-shaped response. Tons of bass, tons of treble, lack of midrange.

 From this point on, I refuse to pay more than $200 for such a sound signature.


----------



## CompressionalFlagellation

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ferraro25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sent it back to HeadRoom. I got tired of the v-shaped response. Tons of bass, tons of treble, lack of midrange.

 From this point on, I refuse to pay more than $200 for such a sound signature._

 

How does it compare with your 650s? I actually considered a Denon, due to its reported "superior bass" -- but with what you're telling me, i'm glad I stuck with getting the 650s. What will you do now, consider getting the HD800 again?


----------



## ferraro25

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CompressionalFlagellation* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does it compare with your 650s? I actually considered a Denon, due to its reported "superior bass" -- but with what you're telling me, i'm glad I stuck with getting the 650s. What will you do now, consider getting the HD800 again?_

 

I might get the HD800 in the distant future (when it is ~$1000 or less).

 The HD650 is comparable to the D7000, but with better decay (like a cymbal trailing off), instrument separation, midrange body, and soundstage (all this is besides the major difference in response - D7000 is strong bass, strong treble, weak mids, HD650 is slightly strong bass, solid mids, slightly weak treble). The D7000 has better bass extension and _perhaps_ bass quality.

 I've decided to get the Woo Audio 6, which was my plan before I let my impatience get to me. The Gilmore Lite is probably pretty much worthless in comparison to the Woo Audio 6.

 edited to add: The KICAS would probably fair much better, but I want a tube amp.


----------



## donunus

skylab,
 how does the kicas compare to audio gds amp at the same price level? I have a gilmore lite and was wondering if any of these are more neutral and natural sounding amps


----------



## Skylab

In my limited experience with the Gilmore Lite (I had one here for a few weeks for review but it was several years ago), I thought it had a very light, even slightly lean, tonal balance. The KICAS is more neutral. And I also believe (again from memory) having the smoother and more transparent sound.


----------



## Currawong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donunus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_skylab,
 how does the kicas compare to audio gds amp at the same price level? I have a gilmore lite and was wondering if any of these are more neutral and natural sounding amps_

 

Skylab reviewed the C2C here.


----------



## djevoultion

Sorry for the Bump, 

 I am interested in getting a K701 and and am looking for an amp to drive these properly

 So far I am deciding between

 Corda Cantate (DAC/Amp)
 Purity Audio Caliente (Amp) 

 How do these two compare, which would be better for the K701? 

 Also If I decide to go the Caliente route, I will need a DAC

 My current DAC is the Ibasso D3 - Will this be sufficient with the Caliente? 

 So it will go Laptop > Ibasso D3 Output (DAC only mode) > Caliente > K701. 

 Hope you can help. 

 Thanks


----------



## Skylab

I cannot help there since I have not heard it with the K701 since I did not own the K701 for very long.


----------



## theBigD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *djevoultion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for the Bump, 

 I am interested in getting a K701 and and am looking for an amp to drive these properly

 So far I am deciding between

 Corda Cantate (DAC/Amp)
 Purity Audio Caliente (Amp) 

 How do these two compare, which would be better for the K701? 

 Also If I decide to go the Caliente route, I will need a DAC

 My current DAC is the Ibasso D3 - Will this be sufficient with the Caliente? 

 So it will go Laptop > Ibasso D3 Output (DAC only mode) > Caliente > K701. 

 Hope you can help. 

 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Have you checked out this review http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f5/rev...ifier-336473/?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *djevoultion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for the Bump, 

 I am interested in getting a K701 and and am looking for an amp to drive these properly

 So far I am deciding between

 Corda Cantate (DAC/Amp)
 Purity Audio Caliente (Amp) 

 How do these two compare, which would be better for the K701? 

 Also If I decide to go the Caliente route, I will need a DAC

 My current DAC is the Ibasso D3 - Will this be sufficient with the Caliente? 

 So it will go Laptop > Ibasso D3 Output (DAC only mode) > Caliente > K701. 

 Hope you can help. 

 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

There is a review of the Caliente that said "the Caliente was MADE for the K701 and they are a perfect match". I just don't have time to find the link right now. Do a search for K701 and Caliente.

 I did try the D3 with a K702 and it was sufficient, but my desktop amps were all better.


----------



## djevoultion

Thanks for all your help, It seems the Caliente would be a good match for the K701. 

 What about the DAC portion of the D3 would that be a good match?

 D3 DAC > Caliente AMP > K701.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *djevoultion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for all your help, It seems the Caliente would be a good match for the K701. 

 What about the DAC portion of the D3 would that be a good match?

 D3 DAC > Caliente AMP > K701._

 

The D3 DAC should be fine to feed the Caliente.


----------



## theBigD

Got my Green Caliente today. Cant believe how much smaller and lighter it is than C2C. Powered it up, listened for a few seconds, sounds pretty good. Hope the bass blooms a bunch. Sounds just a little edgy out of the box with a relatively wide soundstage. So now I plan to burn in for a week. 

 How long does it take for burn in?


----------



## Skylab

I would give it at least 120 hours.


----------



## K3cT

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theBigD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got my Green Caliente today. Cant believe how much smaller and lighter it is than C2C. Powered it up, listened for a few seconds, sounds pretty good. Hope the bass blooms a bunch. Sounds just a little edgy out of the box with a relatively wide soundstage. So now I plan to burn in for a week. 

 How long does it take for burn in?_

 

That is something I'm looking forward to. The Caliente might suit the Denon well as the warmth could fill its rather neutral midrange.


----------



## theBigD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *K3cT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is something I'm looking forward to. The Caliente might suit the Denon well as the warmth could fill its rather neutral midrange._

 

The C2C for sure does this! Very lush midrange.


----------



## nadavnaz

Argh,

 My uncle is bringing me K701's and a K.I.C.A.S Caliente from abroad (to save on shipping and avoid VAT and taxes in Israel...

 He emailed me saying the k701's is too big to carry with the box, but I had to insist on the box so they don't break.

 Do you guys think the KICAS caliente would be okay if wrapped inside some clothes for protection? (without the box)...


----------



## slypher

It should be OK it is well built and as long as it is wrapped well I would imagine it would be fine.


----------



## BushGuy

Frankly, if I were your uncle - both would be in my luggage. No original boxes would be used.........and a pair of Triple Fi or Klipsch Images x10 would be in my jacket pocket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 K.I.C.A.S.- I've been preferring to use my Caliente with RS-1 /flats. Received Pico dac yesterday and had gotten male/male RCA couplers for it. Found the spacing to use the couplers only good with KICAS (amongst my amps)........ so, connected the Pico dac with KICAS and finding it kicks this setup up a good notch.........and the dac isn't burned-in at all. I'd gotten into my mind the idea to make the jump to the $5k British amp .........not so sure now.


----------



## theBigD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nadavnaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Argh,

 My uncle is bringing me K701's and a K.I.C.A.S Caliente from abroad (to save on shipping and avoid VAT and taxes in Israel...

 He emailed me saying the k701's is too big to carry with the box, but I had to insist on the box so they don't break.

 Do you guys think the KICAS caliente would be okay if wrapped inside some clothes for protection? (without the box)..._

 

The amp might be ok without a box. But K701s are fragile. Make sure those are packed right or else you will have two white orbes and a broken headand.


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nadavnaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...My uncle is bringing me K701's and a K.I.C.A.S Caliente..._

 

And the 2009 Uncle Of The Year Award goes to ............... (open envelope)
 nadavnaz' uncle.
 ( and the crowd goes insane )


----------



## nadavnaz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And the 2009 Uncle Of The Year Award goes to ............... (open envelope)
 nadavnaz' uncle.
 ( and the crowd goes insane )_

 

Indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the great review by the way! You, Tbonner and Skylab really helped me make the final decision.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BushGuy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Frankly, if I were your uncle - both would be in my luggage. No original boxes would be used.........and a pair of Triple Fi or Klipsch Images x10 would be in my jacket pocket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hell yes. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *theBigD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The amp might be ok without a box. But K701s are fragile. Make sure those are packed right or else you will have two white orbes and a broken headand._

 

Yup. I asked him to keep them in their box even though it's big... A metal box should be okay between some clothes, but a weird plastic sculpture would be fragile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would turn into a frown.


 Thanks guys. I'm anxious to get it already!


----------



## theBigD

OK Caliente has around 140 hrs. last 24hr it changed radically OMG where did this BASS come from! Gonna give it a day or so and then do a review between c2c and caliente. They are both amazing amps and this should be pretty interesting.


----------



## CompressionalFlagellation

Good to hear BigD. Are you referring to the Denons? 

 I've been really busy myself lately, so I've had almost no time to sit and listen to my HD650s, but I have been putting some hours on them with pink noise intermittently throughout the last few weeks. It'll be interesting to give 'em a critical listen when I get the chance. I'd estimate that they're close to 300 hours or so.


----------



## nadavnaz

Just to add to the Kicas' already great reputation...

 IT FELL TODAY. My cat took it down, 1 meter to solid ground with a nice sound. Nothing fell apart broke or changed, the amp is functioning like nothing happened. I guess when it's clean and simple there's nothing to break really... It's clean and simple being discrete, but just as well in terms of design: no huss and fuss to stick more crappy buttons and useless knobs on this thing. It fell together with my emu 0404usb, which surprisingly took the fall quite well, with only the direct montior knob falling off. It's really easy to attach it so nothing's wrong. I've gotta say this had been like therapy for me, cured me of some of my fear of equipment damage.


----------



## tattoou2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nadavnaz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just to add to the Kicas' already great reputation...

 IT FELL TODAY. My cat took it down, 1 meter to solid ground with a nice sound. ._

 

Naughty kitty!


----------



## .Sup

where can I buy the golden Caliente in Europe?


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *.Sup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_where can I buy the golden Caliente in Europe?_

 

If you get no replies to your question from European vendors, here are a few suggestions for purchasing a Gold Caliente:

 Here's a link to the Purity Audio Order webpage:
Purity Audio Order Page
 to order it on-line, direct from Purity Audio.

 You might also go to the Purity Audio website:
Purity Audio
 and send them a message asking whether they know of a European vendor for their amps.

 I hope you find a workable way to purchase what you are looking for.


----------



## Suasexed

Has anyone in Europe ordered one of these and got themselves a hefty customs bill when it arrived? I'm thinking of getting one but am put off slightly as I've never ordered anything at this kind of price from the US and don't want to face substantial additional charges which could have been spent on a more expensive, possibly better, amp.


----------



## slypher

If it makes a difference the amp will ship from Canada not the United States of America.


----------



## runningman1960

I was within a day of ordering Ray Samuels SR-71A Blackbird, when I ran across this review of the Kicas Caliente...I know one is a home amp and the other portable, but which one in your opinion has better overall SQ


----------



## Skylab

I've never compared them, but if you don't need a portable, I would go with the Caliente. It's got a discrete output stage, and really sounds nice.


----------



## runningman1960

Thanks; that's all the push I needed, I just ordered the gold one. I see they're on vacation until 09/14, so I'll just look at the pics until then


----------



## sbulack

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *runningman1960* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was within a day of ordering Ray Samuels SR-71A Blackbird, when I ran across this review of the Kicas Caliente...I know one is a home amp and the other portable, but which one in your opinion has better overall SQ_

 

Edit: While I was editing my post, I didn't see your post. Well, here's another opinion confirming your decision anyway.....

 I own one of each. I have used the SR71A at work, where I need to completely set up my listening rig every day and take it completely down every night. The sound quality with the SR71A brought a LOT of what I could expect from my home rigs into work with me. As far as I can tell by having listened to it every day at work for months, this amp does nothing wrong, and a whole lot right. It has really fine SQ. It was not a rare occurence for me to stay at work "for just one more song" for an entire album or two. And this was with my work phones: Yuin PK1.

 At home, where I can set up a rig and leave it, I use the Caliente with full-sized phones. Being a wall-powered rig, (and one that makes excellent use of that power) it simply delivers MORE of all of the goodness that one gets from a headphone amp. It sounds as though the sound has more "depth" - not just spatially, but dynamically as well. As though the sounds are more fully formed, more present and "live". Having heard some good portable amps (TTVJ Portable Millet, SR71A, D10 with a variety of rolled-in opamps) and the Caliente, all of the really good-sounding sonic features that the portables portray, the Caliente does as well, and usually more convincingly.

 This is a can't lose decision. Whatever amp you get, you're a winner. They're both fine, and wonderful-sounding amps. It is my opinion that the Caliente will drive a wider variety of phones (including IEMs, I've tested it with the Shure SE530), and drive them more to the limits of what they can deliver than the SR-71A. I still own the SR-71A and I intend to keep it for life. The Caliente is the amp in my main rig. The Amphora and Mapletree Ear+ HD take turns as the amp in my bedside rig. I think very highly of the Caliente as a headphone amp, even among other home amps costing, literally, two to three times as much. To my ear, the Caliente gives the headphones what they need to give their best rendition of the music, and gets out of the way.


----------



## runningman1960

Thank you for that very thought out reply, I'm smiling from ear to ear because from time to time I make a good purchase. This is one of those times... I can't wait!


----------



## YtseJamer

I am thinking of getting the K.I.C.A.S Caliente or the Gilmore Lite for my Grado HF-2. Tough decision..


----------



## Skylab

That actually isn't a hard choice. I have not heard the HF-2, but have heard both amps. The Caliente is for sure on the warm side of neutral, and the GLite is on the cool side of neutral. You just have to decide which is better for the HF-2. Do you want them warmed up or cooled down?

 By the way, if you want them neither warmed up or cooled down, then you might consider the regular KICAS, not the Caliente.


----------



## theScribe

Out of curiosity, how does this amp compare to the Audiotailor Jade besides being less tubey? How would you describe it in words sound signature wise?
 -JC


----------



## YtseJamer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That actually isn't a hard choice. I have not heard the HF-2, but have heard both amps. The Caliente is for sure on the warm side of neutral, and the GLite is on the cool side of neutral. You just have to decide which is better for the HF-2. Do you want them warmed up or cooled down?

 By the way, if you want them neither warmed up or cooled down, then you might consider the regular KICAS, not the Caliente._

 

Thanks, I will probably go with the regular KICAS or the Mini Millet Max.


----------



## plonter

so,how does the caliente compard to the EF1? anybody can comment on that?
 I would really like to know which is more powerfull in the bass department. (quantity)
 although from the comments on the caliente it is more to the warm side and has a deep bass, can it get to the levels of the EF1 with a pretty warm tube... like the mullard for example?
 If it (the caliente) is really a warm ss amp with a full bass response I would love to give it a try, but if the EF1 with a warm tube has more bass than I would stick with it and keep rolling tubes.

 EDIT: by the way...it is one of the warmest (bass quantiy) ss amps around..? can other ss amps can fight it in the bass department? the only experience I have with full ss amps is with the headroom ultra micro and I wouldn't call it a warm amp. it is more to the dynamic and analytical sound IMO.


----------



## Skylab

Unfortunately I no longer have either one on hand. The EF-1 can have more, different "sounds" by tube rolling it, whereas the Caliente is a great but slightly warm sounding amp always. Both are very good though.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plonter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so,how does the caliente compard to the EF1? anybody can comment on that?
 I would really like to know which is more powerfull in the bass department. (quantity)
 although from the comments on the caliente it is more to the warm side and has a deep bass, can it get to the levels of the EF1 with a pretty warm tube... like the mullard for example?
 If it (the caliente) is really a warm ss amp with a full bass response I would love to give it a try, but if the EF1 with a warm tube has more bass than I would stick with it and keep rolling tubes.

 EDIT: by the way...it is one of the warmest (bass quantiy) ss amps around..? can other ss amps can fight it in the bass department? the only experience I have with full ss amps is with the headroom ultra micro and I wouldn't call it a warm amp. it is more to the dynamic and analytical sound IMO._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Skylab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unfortunately I no longer have either one on hand. The EF-1 can have more, different "sounds" by tube rolling it, whereas the Caliente is a great but slightly warm sounding amp always. Both are very good though._

 

Also, with newer version of EF1 you can roll opamps as well, but the original had the opamp soldered into place. HiFlight got good results with the AD743 on a 2:1 adapter in place of the stock OP275.


----------



## Monago

I'm currently burning in my newly acquired Caliente, and at 56 hours, the sound is.... promising. Through my hd650's there's *incredible* amounts of authority in the lower frequencies. I can't say I've ever heard this much sheer force through a pair of ear phones before. During those *extra* deep frequencies, I feel as if I should be hearing the token "buzzzz" produced by every other cheap headphone I've ever had... the sound of its limitations. My hd650 is in total control of every note regardless of how deep... it's fantastic! This amp seems to be powering them to their fullest. I've had an M^3 with a Sigma 11 PS, and the caliente seems to reach deeper. However, I'm hoping this becomes somewhat more transparent, as it feels bloated and overwhelming at the moment. 

 The detail and "air" around individual instruments along with separation of said instruments is improving from my first impressions at zero burn in, as is the soundstage. My M^3/Sigma11 with OPA637/AD843's sounded somewhat similar at 55ish hours, with maybe slightly more detail. I have a pair of AKG 701's I purchased yesterday on their way. I'm planing on posting impressions of those along with my hd650's when the amp is at 200 hours, 300 hours and finally 500 hours. 

 So far I'm very happy with my amp. I'm quite eager to listen to it change as I burn it in through the next few weeks.

 Oh, and for reference, I'm using a VDA-2/VAC-1 as a dac.


----------



## BushGuy

Oriel can supply you with jumpers to convert your Caliente to a straight KICAS, and you can simply remove them for its' use with k701. Those Senns are better paired with the non-Caliente version. 
 I like using Caliente with Grado RS-1 and HF-2, particularly with Pico dac hanging off its' rear end.


----------



## Monago

I was considering that as well BushGuy, but I wanted to give it some time to burn in before I make any final judgments, as I've heard that the hd650/Caliente combo is quite fantastic. I believe what I'm hearing right now will change enough that it could develop into quite a pleasant sound. I'd also rather not feel as if I have to pry open my Caliente every time I want to change headphones. That could become painful.


----------



## erikzen

I got a used Caliente yesterday. My unit is fully burned in at about 900 hours so I am not expecting any changes. So far, I would say it has too much bass. For the most part it is not boomy or uncontrolled but it does seem to push aside other frequencies at times. With straight rock and electric bass, it is deep, powerful and impactful, if a touch too overpowering. However, with the album American Song by Andy Bey, when the contrabass, powerful baritone vocals and kick drum conspire together, it creates an almost overwhelming reverb. I would shy away from using the term boomy, but it comes pretty close. There's just all this bass decay that can overwhelm the music on some tracks.

 I've used the amp with two headphones, the Denon MD5000 DE (markl modded with Jena cable) and Grado HF-1. The overwhelming bass was more of an issue with the Denons. With the HF-1s it was actually a pretty good match although still not for those looking for a polite, laid back sound. As the Denons are my current favorite headphone, the jury is still out as to whether or not I'm going to keep this amp. I only have a couple of hours logged and I need to try it out with a variety of music. At the very least I will hold onto it for the next few weeks until after the upcoming NY Area meet.

 The bass, which by the way is strong, impactful, tight, deep and despite it being out of wack with the rest of the sound, is actually quite fun. A guilty pleasure for closet bassheads. The rest of the attributes are pretty much all positive. The sound is clear and articulate, with a nice wide and deep soundstage, especially with the Denons (not so much with the Grados). The amp has a lot going for it but in general I think I'd like something a bit more neutral. Jumpers to convert to a KICAS regular sounds like a good idea and I may investigate that.

 It seems like from the other impressions I've read that not too many other people seem to think the bass is too much. It might just be a case of not being the best match for the D5000.


----------



## Headphile808

FWIR, I'd say these impressions are spot on. I can definitely see the Caliente being a bit too much in the lower registers w/certain HP combos. Prior to purchasing a Caliente the only FS HP I owned at the time were AD900s, which are quite "lean" in the bass department. My Bedside Rig consists of a NAD C525BEE/Wireworld Eclipse IC/Purity Audio K.I.C.A.S. Caliente/PS Audio Duet/JPS AC. This combo has very good synergy, giving the ATs added weight & depth in bass I was looking for, while maintaining it's airy highs & beautiful mids. Next, I purchased a pair of HD25-1 II for My portable rig & while absolutely love it w/My P-51 Mustang, I found it was not a good match with the Caliente. Bass was a little too overwhelming for my taste, so much so that it seemed to congest the already "confined" soundstage of the Senns. From the experience w/these two HPs, I began to realize what kind of SS I like & what HPs are going to match up well w/My Bedside rig. After reading about the AKG K501s, I knew this would be a HP for Me & I was not dissapointed. Instantly becoming one of My favorite HPs in My limited experience here on Head-Fi. Another pair I was interested in were DT531 "Groovalizers", another winner matching up exceptionally well. They have since become My everyday Go-To cans, that are always plugged in. While they aren't really the last word in anything, they're very versatile w/ a lot of different genres & just make everything "fun" to listen to. Added a K240M to the mix & at 600 Ohms are a little harder to drive, although have never had to go past 1 or 2 o'clock on the pot. With a similar SS to the rest of My modest collection, it does pretty well, though it does not get as much time as the others. Thinking about getting a re-cable done on it, then it might get more time in the rotation. Others I am intersted in are W5000 & K702, which might ultimately be the "ones". The search continues...

 Aloha
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Headphile808


----------



## erikzen

Life being what it is, I recently sold my SA5000 to fund a new source. I think these would have been great cans with this amp. I'd also like to get my hands on my first real audiophile headphones, DT931. I loved those cans but the only amp that I found that really made them shine was the Audio Valve RKV MKII. I bet they would sound good with this amp as well.


----------



## tylernm

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nauxolo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know how this amp works with the Grado RS-1 and the Audio Technica ESW10JPN? 

 What kind of 'phones are best for this amp_

 

This amp works really well with the RS-1. There is a bit of boost of everything below 100hz or so. It might even be lower than 100 hz, but basically it sounds as tho there is more sub bass compared to the regular KICAS and MF xcan v8. For my rock predilection this is a nice difference. It's not as neutral perhaps and I'm assuming the boost is through capacitors so its a bit like an analog eq. Sounds good to my ears.

 There may also be a cut in the highs becaues I can turn volume up more with this amp before the rs-1 highs start getting fatiguing. This may or may not be a good thing depending on how loud you like your music.

 Personally I can't tell the difference between solid state or tube-hybrid amps so long as they are reasonably well made and volume-matched during testing. The only difference I've ever been able to tell between "neutral" amps is if one has more hum or distortion than another. The difference between the Caliente and nuetral SS amps like the gilmore lite is apparent to my ears because of the extra audible eq. Consequently the amp is more forgiving of sibilance to my ears.


----------



## Xan7hos

Has anyone tried their KICAS/Caliente with a Sigma 11? Or is that just overkill?


----------



## jja

First time poster reviving this thread.... I'm looking for my first headphone amp to power Grado SR-80 and Shure SRH440 headphones. The source will be a NAD cdp in my office. (My main system: Rega Apollo cdp and Rega P3 turntable --> NAD separates --> Von Scheikert VR-1 speakers, a smooth combo indeed). Between my two headphones, I like the Grados a better--they sound more natural and organic--but it may be because I've owned them for a long time. Eventually, I will probably move up the Grado line (SR225, SR325 or RS-2(i)).

 I listen to all kinds of music, but especially Jazz combos (sax, piano, drums, bass), vocalists, and modern "indie" rock (whatever that means). My main question: will I like the regular KICAS or the Caliente better? Are there other amps that you might recommend (ss or tubed) in this price range?

 Finally: I've skimmed this whole thread and I notice that several (half?) of the people on the group buy(s) have moved on to other gear; is this a consequence of upgrade fever, or is there something about this amp that left you unsatisfied? I'm trying to get perspectives from current and former owners. Thanks!


----------



## Wilashort

I am selling a Corda Arietta here; which suits your headphones very very good, and for a much more affordable price...
 Ah, [size=x-small][size=x-small]In addition;[/size][/size]it have crossfeed too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First time poster reviving this thread.... I'm looking for my first headphone amp to power Grado SR-80 and Shure SRH440 headphones. The source will be a NAD cdp in my office. (My main system: Rega Apollo cdp and Rega P3 turntable --> NAD separates --> Von Scheikert VR-1 speakers, a smooth combo indeed). Between my two headphones, I like the Grados a better--they sound more natural and organic--but it may be because I've owned them for a long time. Eventually, I will probably move up the Grado line (SR225, SR325 or RS-2(i)).

 I listen to all kinds of music, but especially Jazz combos (sax, piano, drums, bass), vocalists, and modern "indie" rock (whatever that means). My main question: will I like the regular KICAS or the Caliente better? Are there other amps that you might recommend (ss or tubed) in this price range?

 Finally: I've skimmed this whole thread and I notice that several (half?) of the people on the group buy(s) have moved on to other gear; is this a consequence of upgrade fever, or is there something about this amp that left you unsatisfied? I'm trying to get perspectives from current and former owners. Thanks!_


----------



## jja

Thank you Wilashort, I'll keep it in mind. Further comments invited!


----------



## Wilashort

Ok...
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you Wilashort, I'll keep it in mind. Further comments invited!_


----------



## BushGuy

FYI listening thru my Pico dac/Kicas Caliente -> v.2 VIxen / HF-2 from MacBook as I type this post, and have pair of RS-1/flats laying nearby.
 ...........having been thru a number of other Grado - I suggest going straight to used RS-1 (as old as you can find - eg. aprox ser#1100 or earlier, or vintage), and/or a pair of HF-2 modded to Vixen (also have Joe Grado HP-2). 
 For closed - my current choices remains Headphile Terminators built with dt770/600ohm drivers. When Beyer T1 become more readily available, I'll see how they fit into the equation.
 Amps - have EAR HP4/NOS tubes (financially entirely different ballpark). Never bought a Mapletree. The Kicas Caliente does a very nice job with Grado, as does the portable Pico (mine is amp/dac). No point in mentioning amps that are gone.


----------



## jja

Thanks, it's good to know that as you've moved up to more expensive amps (and tubes), you're still listening to the Caliente. All the best.--J.


----------



## Lamenthe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Xan7hos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone tried their KICAS/Caliente with a Sigma 11? Or is that just overkill?_

 

I remember Oriel addressing this during last year's run of Calientes and I'm paraphrasing here of course, but he concluded that it was indeed overkill. There's little to no advantage in that pairing.


----------



## HeatFan12

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I listen to all kinds of music, but especially Jazz combos (sax, piano, drums, bass), vocalists, and modern "indie" rock (whatever that means). My main question: will I like the regular KICAS or the Caliente better? Are there other amps that you might recommend (ss or tubed) in this price range?

 Finally: I've skimmed this whole thread and I notice that several (half?) of the people on the group buy(s) have moved on to other gear; is this a consequence of upgrade fever, or is there something about this amp that left you unsatisfied? I'm trying to get perspectives from current and former owners. Thanks!_

 


 Welcome jja,

 In reference to Grados and the KICAS (non-caliente), I have to say that my SR225s sound very good with the KICAS. I originally purchased the amp for the Denon AH-D5000 and was really surprised that the SR225s sounded so good. I also use it with Ultrasones which also sound great. Oriel is great responding to emails and very helpful.

 In reference to your last paragraph, well this is Head-Fi. I too sometimes browse the FS forum and notice this with a lot of gear. I read a very good impression thread on a piece of gear by someone that was thrilled with the results of said gear, then I see the gear on the FS forum to fund another purchase in about a month. My take on this- IMO, there is so much more gear available now than when I joined over three years ago, that I'm guessing we all want to get a little piece of it...


----------



## jja

Thank you Heatfan12. I'm a member of a camera forum, and there's a lot of gear being traded there too, for similar reasons.

 I'm going to look around a bit more and settle on one amp--let's see for how long!


----------



## downsize

Skylab ... Reading this entire thread leads one to believe this amp performs above it's price point. *Is it fair to say this amp can compete favorably with $1000 SS amps*, or is that going a bit far ? Thanks


----------



## Skylab

No, I would not say that. For $1,000 you have some pretty amazing amps these days. The KICAS is a very good amp, but I would NOT say it competes with $1,000 amps, no.


----------



## jja

I just bought a Caliente--my first headphone amp--and I'll soon know how it performs on my modest headphones. I have found this thread v. informative, thanks in particular to those of you who responded to my queries.

 I'll report back in a few weeks when I've had a chance to give this amp a good listen.


----------



## Chrome Pumpkin

I just got my Caliente this morning. Initial impressions are, as seems to be the norm, rather positive. Coming from a Little Dot MKII this is quite a revelation. Immediately I noticed much better instrument separation and clearer, more defined bass. Listening to Beethoven's Symphony No. 5, I was able to clearly follow the doubles basses without losing them in muddy frequencies. Overall I'm very, very pleased!


----------



## fenixdown110

Another very happy KICAS owner. Now I need to get a few more headphones to play around with.


----------



## hotmath

Have been listening to my new Caliente for a few hours now. Right out of the box it produces a smooth and captivating sound with impressive bass drive and mid-low frequency definition. Gave some much needed weight to my k702. The sound is fairly unfatiguing too.
   
  Also when my unit arrived it came with a North America wallwart,  I wrote to Oriel and he promptly sent me a 240v replacement via international express post, so thumbs up for the customer service.


----------



## sbulack

I purchased a Purity Audio KICAS Caliente in July 2008, and have posted before how amazed I have been with this amp, especially driving my HD650 phones.  Well, here it is approaching the Summer of 2010 (during which season I listen almost exclusively with a pair of ALO-modded SR225 (hardwood cups and recabled with 18AWG Jena cryo wire) - and, in my main rig, paired with the KICAS Caliente.
   
  I've been listening for awhile now using mainly a HiSoundAudio AMP3 (Pro.1 and Pro.2) and a HiSoundAudio Studio - paired with Sennheiser Mx990 earbuds.  And, I've been enthralled with the sound (as well as the convenient portability of this rig).
   
  Over this last week, I've found myself gravitating back to my main rig (Headroom Ultra Micro DAC, KICAS Caliente) paired with my ALO-modded SR225 phones.  And, I'm posting again about just how amazed I often am with the sound I'm getting while going through my Summer seasonal favorites listening rotation (mostly Goth, Shoegaze, Darkwave, Ambient, Trip-hop, Nouvelle Vague (so far, mainly Asylum Party) and some really Classic and Progressive Rock - plus some vastly expansive (on a celestial scale) Psychedelic Rock (The Verve's "A Storm in Heaven"), with some occasional acoustic folk (I've discovered Vashti Bunyan this Summer) and classical thrown in for good measure.  What amazes me is that this rig provides a sound with is both micro-detailed AND lush (the lushness does not make anything sound fuzzy or foggy), the expansiveness of the sound-space (not the distance between musical voices, but the almost wall-less vastness of the venue in which all of the voices are located.  The sound is also tonally/timbrally/texturally gorgeous and accurate, with a transparency and ease that sometimes just stands my ear/brain on end, as I hear myself audibly say, "Whoaaaaaaa!!!!!" or "Yesssssssss!!!!!" in response to the sound of a musical passage to which I'm listening.  I can't keep any of my feet, legs, hips, torso, neck, head, arms or hands still as I listen using this rig.  I'm developing "Seated Full-Body Dance" as an art form to express what I experience as I listen to my music using this rig while seated at my desk.
   
  Nothing really new here (I've posted this before in more sonically-descriptive detail), but, every now and then, I like to (unsolicitedly) chime in to say that I'm still as amazed, enthralled and totally drawn-in-and-involved (with only minimal opportunities afforded to come up for a gulp of air) with the sound of my rig which includes the KICAS Caliente as I ever was.  In the colder/cooler months of the year, paired with HD650 and in the hotter/warmer months paired with ALO-modded SR225.  I think that the seasonal phone preference has to do with the state of the wax in my ears, and how that affects the overall effective sound my ears hear - being softer/harder in the warmer/cooler months, respectively.
   
  Anyway, I still count the KICAS Caliente to possess a worthy place in my selective collection of fine listening instruments, and to offer one of the highest values in my entire collection.


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote: 





skylab said:


> OK, of the amps I own at the moment:
> 
> 1. SP Extreme
> 2. SP MPX3
> ...


 

 hmm interesting bump, and good review,  where would concerto fall in here?   or ehha, v200, m^3, gs1,gx, liguid gold/fire, dynas also. what competes and or is =>?
  what else should be on my radar
  ?


----------



## AlexRoma

~Edit Error~


----------



## AlexRoma

Skylab, Thanks for a nice review. At the moment I am an owner of a BeyerDynamic DT 990 Edition 250ohm connected to an Audinst HUD MX-1 budget Dac/Amp (200$). I think this combo does not reveal the potential of this headphones, even If I had'nt listen them from another source, I find the sound mudy, non-transparent, unbalanced, too bright .. Now I am looking for a good amp (budget 400~500$ no more)  supposed to cure most of that problems. I also save money for a future headphone ultra-upgrade, Beyer T1 Tesla, and I am not gona buy another amp for them (i'm not that rich). I like equally electronic, metal & classical music. 
   
   
  Help me please with the question : Is K.I.C.A.S. Amp the best option for me or is it not ? If not, would you mind helping me with the better choice ? I long for a good desktop amp, but not very expensive, no further tweaking or upgrades, worm trebles, deep bas, not too analytical, better musical... I live in Moldova (eastern Europe ), so I do not have the possibility to pre-listen this stuff or sell it and buy something else. In Moldova there are not many audiophiles


----------



## TheWuss

alex - i own the caliente version of the K.I.C.A.S.
  and own / have owned the dt880/600, dt990/600, and Tesla T1.
   
  i personally would recommend you check out tube amps.  particularly a class A single-ended OTL.  like the Little Dot MKIII.  Or the Woo Audio WA3.
  those will provide more power for the high impedance headphones you posess and are looking to buy in the future...
   
  the caliente is okay with the beyers.  but, not as good as it could be...


----------



## Skylab

I also would recommend something like the WA3 for the DT990.  The KICAS was good with them, I thought (I have not had it in a long while), but definitely you want the REGULAR KICAS, not the Caliente - the DT990 do not need the extra bass.


----------



## Armaegis

I just recently pumped out a some RMAA data, one of which was comparing the regular Kicas vs Caliente. All measurements were the same, except for frequency response...
   



   
  White is the regular Kicas
  Green is Caliente


----------



## Skylab

Which makes sense, since the Caliente is just a bass boosted KICAS.


----------



## Zuqi

Hi, Skylab, does Meier Swing sound identical to the Arietta? If I am looking for a amp for grado hf-2, which sub 500 dollars amp do you recommend? Thank you.

  
  Quote: 





skylab said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sbulack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Skylab

I confess I am no longer an expert in the current slate of sub-$500 solid state amps.  There are quite a few I have not tried, as my interests are both at the higher end, and in tube amps.  But the KICAS and the Meier Swing are certainly good choices.


----------



## Zuqi

Thanks anyway


----------



## K3cT

CKKIII.


----------



## Zuqi

Oh, I remember you have done a lot of fantastic reviews on portable amps, what portable amp do you recommend in my case? Thanks.


----------



## wyki

Excellent review, as is Skylab's.  I don't know whether I'll take the plunge (because of budget), but I'm considering a Caliente for use either with a Sennheiser HD 530 or HD 560 or a Beyerdyamic DT 880 600 ohm.  (Why the vintage Sennis?  Because I listen to classical music, and their tonal fidelity is stunning -- perhaps better than the 6xx series, at least with stock cable.)  
   
  You say the Caliente is great with rock and pop.  Did you have a reason to limit it to those genres?  Do you think a different amp in that price range would be better for classical?
   
  You listened primarily with an HD 650, and Skylab with a D 7000.  Skylab did say that the Caliente drove the DT 880 / 600 ohm to good volume but he did not comment on the richness of tone, compared say to a tube amp in the same price range.  I would slightly prefer the Caliente to a tube amp, all other things being equal, because of lower maintenance costs and perhaps greater clarity (available on tubes with the best amps and tubes but perhaps compromised in budget models).  The vintage Sennheisers are also a bit less sensitive than the newer ones, so again the power of the amp is important.
   
  Thanks and best.


----------



## wyki

PS: Would a KICAS would be better with classical?


----------



## mythless

Quote: 





wyki said:


> Excellent review, as is Skylab's.  I don't know whether I'll take the plunge (because of budget), but I'm considering a Caliente for use either with a Sennheiser HD 530 or HD 560 or a Beyerdyamic DT 880 600 ohm.  (Why the vintage Sennis?  Because I listen to classical music, and their tonal fidelity is stunning -- perhaps better than the 6xx series, at least with stock cable.)
> 
> You say the Caliente is great with rock and pop.  Did you have a reason to limit it to those genres?  Do you think a different amp in that price range would be better for classical?
> 
> ...


 

      Quote:


wyki said:


> PS: Would a KICAS would be better with classical?


 


  Between the Caliente and the Kicas of course the caliente is better for pop/rock because of the additional bass.  I have a modified kicas with caliente switch so I can switch between the two.  This is what I think of the caliente, only a candle flame warmer (if that) over the kicas, that that's due to the additional bass and slightly smoother sounding responses.  I would doubt if many could tell the difference without actually paying attention to what to hear for.  Tube are becoming much of an interest for me, but if you really want the smoothness of a tube with power, either a hybrid or transformer coupled tube amp would be ticket to go.  I have not heard many tubes amps, however I think the general consensus is that SS will always be designed to produce better clarity and detail.  While tubes will produce a much more warmer, intimate and "fuller" response.  A toss up to your own personal taste. 
   
  Both Kicas and Caliente do well on multiple genres because of their neutrality.  It really depends on your headphones.  I think a darker/warmer sounding headphone would be better suited than a bright sounding headphone with these amps.


----------



## wyki

Thanks.  I really appreciate your taking time for such an informative answer.


----------



## mythless

You might want to read more on the Beyer and Kicas combination, I don't have any 600 ohm beyers so I can't comment.  However, the price for the Kicas is a great deal.  These amps are excellent.  I've taken them to the head-fi meets here in my city and many were impressed by it, definitely a keeper until you move up the scale.


----------



## wyki

Thank you -- and thanks to Skylab and tbonner1 as well for their reviews. I chose a K.I.C.A.S. Regular.  It arrived Monday, and I'm going to offer some impressions.
   
  After the reviews by experts, I write as a beginner, on a budget, who cares intensely about quality.  I had originally thought of a DT 880/ 600 ohm and perhaps an Elekit TU-882 or a Ming Da MC 84.  The idea was to combine precision and warmth.  But I was a bit hesitant to commit myself to tubes.  An amp is a big investment for me, and I'd like it to work without any further investment for years to come.  My eye fell on Skylab's review of the Caliente with his postscript about the K.I.C.A.S. original.  Since I listen to classical music, I decided to take the latter and to try it with my existing headphones, Sennheiser HD 530s, or a pair of Sennheiser HD 560s that I recently got on Ebay.  
   
  The box from Purity Audio arrived Monday.  I had chosen the blue because it was on sale.  I was surprised by how much I liked the color; it looks far nicer than the photograph. I knew about burn in, of course, but could not resist an initial listen.  Immediately I was struck by a level of clarity I had never heard.  But it was also much brighter than what I was used to.
   
  After 48 hours of burn in, wonderful things started to happen.  There is plenty of bass as well as just the right amount of warmth in the mid-range, and it all has a purity I had never dreamed of.  It reminds me of flyfishing a lovely trout stream.  I am now sure I made the right choice of the Regular instead of the Caliente.  The Caliente would have been very beautiful, but this is exquisite.  Not only do I find myself listening again to my favorite recordings, which tend to be chamber music; I am also discovering orchestral pieces which are now interesting thanks to the stunning instrument separation and sound stage.  I had thought that Stravinsky's "Rite of Spring" would be a good disc for burn in, because all the crashing noise would give it lots of exercise.  But when I took the headphones out from under the towels and started to listen, I was electrified.  I had never heard that quiet, sinister opening with such intensity.
   
  I would add that Oriel Mendelovitz was very helpful -- both prompt and friendly.  Incidentally, the vintage Sennheisers fully repay this amp.  They are gorgeous performers for classical music and jazz (and are often sensationally under priced on Ebay).  I noticed that the tuner sounded fuller than CDs from my DVD player, so I have ordered a Musical Fidelity V-DAC.  Perhaps someday I'll get a better transport, possibly the Little Dot CDP1.  But it is definitely the K.I.C.A.S. that has transformed the quality of my sound, and the sale price is an extraordinary buy.  I give Purity Audio my highest recommendation, and for classical listeners, I think the K.I.C.A.S. would be first among equals (at least with my headphones).  Thanks to all of you for helping me to discover it.


----------



## mythless

I am glad you enjoy the amp, I really love mine when I pair it when my Grado HF-2 Vixen.  Hope the amp serve you well


----------



## wyki

Thanks and Happy New Year!
   
  I am certainly listening more intently than I ever have.  For the first time, I hear the difference in the sound engineering of recordings.  These differences may be more accentuated in the K.I.C.A.S. regular (as a neutral amp) than in the Caliente.  Often I hear stunning levels of detail I had never even imagined.  Occasionally, a too-bright recording is not pleasant.  For example, I recently got the much acclaimed Takacs Quartet recording of the late Beethoven Quartets.  It sounds a bit sharp and cold, which gives the intellectual, edgy performance even more bite.  It's admirable, but do I love it?  I found my old Quartetto Italiano CDs and once again heard the four voices that Beethoven keeps in conversation.  Then I took the Takacs recording back in my bedroom, put it in my mid-fi Onkyo mini-system, plugged in the headphones -- and it sounded very nice.  The bass boost and roll off made it much easier to listen to.  It sounded more like the Quartetto Italiano.  
   
  I suppose the Takacs would sound better with the Caliente.  But I see from the Amazon reviews that at least one other listener found the recording too bright, which I might have missed.  I can't help thinking I'm getting something really remarkable in the K.I.C.A.S.. with a level of resolution that even an excellent warmer amp would have a hard time quite matching.  When I want to forgive a recording, I can always play it on the Onkyo.  Am I right here?  Has anyone done a detailed comparison of sound stage and resolution on K.I.C.A.S. and Caliente?  (I know Skylab meant to but was unable to have the amps side by side at one time.)
   
  I have toyed with the idea of aftermarket cables for my HD 560, though putting $100-200+ cables on a headphone that I paid a quarter that for on Ebay is a bit questionable.  If I did so, it would be for just a shade of warmth without losing resolution (possibly gaining it if the cable were better than my original one).  But I see that cables are very controversial on Head-Fi, and since I've never tried, financial caution sends flashing lights.
   
  Perhaps it's as well with the K.I.C.A.S. to be reminded that some recordings just sound better than others.  It's an extraordinary amp, and I'm very grateful to have it.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





wyki said:


> I have toyed with the idea of aftermarket cables for my HD 560, though putting $100-200+ cables on a headphone that I paid a quarter that for on Ebay is a bit questionable.  If I did so, it would be for just a shade of warmth without losing resolution (possibly gaining it if the cable were better than my original one).  But I see that cables are very controversial on Head-Fi, and since I've never tried, financial caution sends flashing lights.


 

 I believe that is a wise move, particularly given the prudence you have shown in selecting an amp. Its easy for some on Head-Fi to forget that some of us have bills beyond an invoice from HeadRoom


----------



## wyki

Touché, estreeter -- and many thanks!


----------



## micmacmo

Resurrecting an old thread here to ask a couple of questions. First, to convert the standard KICAS version to the Caliente version, was it necessary to remove or add the jumpers? Second, were all versions able to convert between standard and Caliente, or just more recent builds? Thanks in advance...


----------



## blur510

from what I  remember, they are the same unit, where the caliente is a regular kicas with the jumper enabled. here is a link
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/329643/review-purity-audio-k-i-c-a-s-caliente-home-headphone-amp-updated-with-comments-on-regular-kicas/330#post_6097770
  
  Quote: 





micmacmo said:


> Resurrecting an old thread here to ask a couple of questions. First, to convert the standard KICAS version to the Caliente version, was it necessary to remove or add the jumpers? Second, were all versions able to convert between standard and Caliente, or just more recent builds? Thanks in advance...


----------



## elwappo99

Kind of an older amp, but I'm looking to buy one. If you're not using yours too much let me know!


----------



## Armaegis

I saw one the sale forums other day.
   
  edit: found it... http://www.head-fi.org/t/617565/purity-audio-kicas-class-a-amp


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> I saw one the sale forums other day.
> 
> edit: found it... http://www.head-fi.org/t/617565/purity-audio-kicas-class-a-amp


 
  Thanks! 
   
  I did see that, but I'm not so sure on the seller. Low feedback, no paypal : /


----------



## Armaegis

He's got a lot of feedback here... http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/userfeedback.php?user_id=6003
   
  note: I have no affiliation to the guy, nor have I ever dealt with him


----------



## elwappo99

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> He's got a lot of feedback here... http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/userfeedback.php?user_id=6003
> 
> note: I have no affiliation to the guy, nor have I ever dealt with him


 
   
  Ah! thanks, maybe I'll shoot him a message 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  No worries on the association bit, I know you're just helping out


----------



## Armaegis

Seems like a good price too. I had a KICAS for a little while and really liked it. More than the Apex Butte that I reviewed a little while back.


----------



## Greeni

The KICAS Caliente is a great amp, I like it better than some more expensive amps I heard. In particular, it has a beautiful and alluring timbre and tonal hue few other amps at this price level have.
   
  Unfortunately mine went sour, the right channel starting fading away. I found someone to repair and he thought it was the volume control that is the issue and swapped in a new one, but after a while the problem returned. I dropped Purity Audio two emails before and apparantly they are no longer in business and not reply.
   
  For those who owned the KICAS, may I know if you have encountered the same issue, and what amp you have upgraded. I like a new amp which have great tone like the KICAS. Appreciate some advice.


----------



## Armaegis

What exactly do you mean by the channel fading away? As in the volume started slowly dropping? all of a sudden or gradually over a day?
   
  And swapping in a new volume pot fixed it temporarily? That seems rather strange...


----------



## Greeni

Quote: 





armaegis said:


> What exactly do you mean by the channel fading away? As in the volume started slowly dropping? all of a sudden or gradually over a day?
> 
> And swapping in a new volume pot fixed it temporarily? That seems rather strange...


 
   
  The right channel sometimes just become "jerky" and have hiss sound coming out, then gradually the volume lower by itself. Now and then the right channel just went away altogether for a while and then return again.
   
  Yes it is strange indeed, such that the technican who do the repair could not discern the cause of the issue. He thought it was the volume control but apparantly he made a wrong diagnosis.


----------



## wyki

What music do you listen to?  Oriel Mendelovitz of Purity Audio advised me to stick with the Regular for classical music.  Music with amplified bass might be another matter.


----------



## Armaegis

Quote: 





greeni said:


> The right channel sometimes just become "jerky" and have hiss sound coming out, then gradually the volume lower by itself. Now and then the right channel just went away altogether for a while and then return again.
> 
> Yes it is strange indeed, such that the technican who do the repair could not discern the cause of the issue. He thought it was the volume control but apparantly he made a wrong diagnosis.


 
   
  Based on your description I really have no idea what the cause of failure might be. With sound that intermittently comes and goes, my first guess would be a broken solder joint somewhere. Are you able to measure if there's any sort of offset on the channels?


----------



## Greeni

armaegis said:


> Based on your description I really have no idea what the cause of failure might be. With sound that intermittently comes and goes, my first guess would be a broken solder joint somewhere. Are you able to measure if there's any sort of offset on the channels?




I can certainly ask the techican who do the repair work to check again.

Meanwhile, just in case it is beyond repair, I would like to know what other headamps other KICAS users have upgraded to.


----------



## Armaegis

What sort of price range are you looking at? Do you want bass control like the Caliente?


----------



## Greeni

armaegis said:


> What sort of price range are you looking at? Do you want bass control like the Caliente




Hope to keep the cost below $700, bass enhancement / control not necessary.


----------



## Armaegis

The amp that I had for the longest period of time is the Bottlehead Crack + Speedball. This requires a bit of DIY on your end though. I've always been quite impressed with the Bottlehead gear if you like building your own (and they just released a new amp too, though it's a bit above your budget)
   
  At the moment I'm quite happy with the Nuforce HDP and Centrance DacMini. Both perform very well as amps, though you're paying for the dac functionality in there as well. Schiit makes some pretty good gear for the price as well.


----------



## wyki

I haven't used it but when I was buying the KICAS, an alternative that I considered is the Audio GD C2C amp.  http://www.head-fi.org/t/383033/review-audio-gd-c2c-headphone-amp-vs-little-dot-mkv


----------

